# NEW S7 Info 2006



## Aaron (Oct 17, 2006)

i just read on the ibanez forum that there is a new S7 coming out in december
it will have a ZR7 bridge which goes from a floating bridge and locks down to be a fixed, there is no color yet though, hopefully its somthing other than just black, other than that thats all i know, and i cant find pics.


----------



## Donnie (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep. Naren was the first to bring it up here in his review of the Loud Park feastival in Japan.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16243

I have a feeling that it's just going to be a Japan only release, but that doesn't mean we still can order one from a Japanese dealer.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2006)

Hehe I was just about to post that. Hopefully it's a MIJ Prestige... my fingers are crossed...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Hehe I was just about to post that. Hopefully it's a MIJ Prestige... my fingers are crossed...


Yes, that would be awesome. I just don't want those lame-ass wave inlays or some homorific aqua colour.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Yes, that would be awesome. I just don't want those lame-ass wave inlays or some homorific aqua colour.


----------



## All hail the Gnome (Oct 17, 2006)

My sales guy called his Ibanez rep when I started asking him questions about this, the rep didn't seem to know anything about it which for now leads me to believe it's not going to be sold in the States. I have the BP and FM S7's, I'd LOVE to have one with the ZR trem.  Let's hope for the best...

And not to hijack the thread, but he did talk about the possibility of an 8-string production model. (I know, here we go again  ) While he didn't have much to say about the S7, he didn't hesitate to talk about an 8. Like a lot of the Ibanez reps people have talked to, he wouldn't say they "were" going to, but he did say to keep an eye out at the NAMM winter show and check the Ibanez site early to mid January. I'm actually getting my hopes up now.


----------



## skattabrain (Oct 17, 2006)

that's awesome news, that osunds so cool. but at the same time i'm a bit bummed, i was hoping for a RGA7


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 17, 2006)

You know, that might be interesting indeed, I've heard amazing things about these ZR trems, so it could be awesome to have in a 7.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Oct 17, 2006)

I wish it was a hardtail. I'm not the least bit thrilled with the ZR trem. Just doesn't do it for me.

~A


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 17, 2006)

For some reason, I like trems, even though I don't use them. I especially love Ibanez trems, they're the best I've ever used tbh.


----------



## nyck (Oct 17, 2006)

I spread the news about the S7 after learning about it from Naren's Loud Park thread. I'm guilty lol.


I have a hunch that ibanez WILL release a S7 in america. The S series has become very popular in metal nowadays and I think Ibanez is just following up on the trend. (lots of newer bands are using 7s today also)


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 17, 2006)

If they kepp that in japan, I'm gonna be seriously pissed. If that happens, I may lead a rally here and flood their customer service...
I mean, it's not like they have to stock each Ibanez store with 10 of em' . Just make availible for order off their webpage-I'll pay the extra if has to be that way..


----------



## skattabrain (Oct 17, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> ... they're the best I've ever used ...



best made.


----------



## Drache713 (Oct 17, 2006)

OMFG...



I'm hopin and prayin they release that in the US! S7 with ZR7 trem!? SOLD! A 7-string version of the S520EX...


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm pretty much sold on this, import or export...

if it's a prestige, it couldn't be all that much more than
people are paying for used ones on da bay


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 17, 2006)

<----Stuck thread. Any *GOOD* info we find we will compend here..


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 17, 2006)

Please God let it br true. An S series seven would be amazing.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmm hopefully minus the lame pickup rings that seem to be on all the current S series guitars...

Wow, a stickied thread based on a completely unsubstantiated rumor... cool!


----------



## tehk (Oct 17, 2006)

OMFG.. Did I read this correctly!? A 7-string version of the Zero Trem!? AWESOME!!!!!!!

...Oh yea.. the S7 will be alright..






Just Kidding! Can't wait till the S7 comes out!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm hopefully minus the lame pickup rings that seem to be on all the current S series guitars...
> 
> Wow, a stickied thread based on a completely unsubstantiated rumor... cool!


Hey now! Naren _saw_ one!


----------



## Naren (Oct 17, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Wow, a stickied thread based on a completely unsubstantiated rumor... cool!



Well, a S7 _will_ be released in December. The question is whether it'll be Japan-only or available in several different countries. I saw and touched the proto-type at Loud Park. The color probably will change, but I was really liking the color they had picked for the proto-type. I thought the shape was better than most S's I've seen. And I like the idea behind the ZR trem (I didn't actually play the guitar).


----------



## tehk (Oct 17, 2006)

> Well, a S7 will be released in December. The question is whether it'll be Japan-only or available in several different countries. I saw and touched the proto-type at Loud Park. The color probably will change, but I was really liking the color they had picked for the proto-type. I thought the shape was better than most S's I've seen. And I like the idea behind the ZR trem (I didn't actually play the guitar).



Ooooo no! Don't you Japanese dare pull another fast one on us North Americans!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2006)

Naren said:


> Well, a S7 _will_ be released in December. The question is whether it'll be Japan-only or available in several different countries. I saw and touched the proto-type at Loud Park. The color probably will change, but I was really liking the color they had picked for the proto-type. I thought the shape was better than most S's I've seen. And I like the idea behind the ZR trem (I didn't actually play the guitar).



Ok, spill the details: fretboard material, pickup config, was it a prestige, etc etc etc 

Answered my own question by reading the original thread, probably rosewood fretboard, HH pickups config, still don't know about prestige vs normal.

Don't get me wrong, I'll do the happy dance if it gets released and I will buy one, but I've seen too many cool Ibanez prototypes that never saw production for me to get excited yet.


----------



## Naren (Oct 17, 2006)

as I mentioned in the Loud Park thread, I think:

fretboard material: rosewood (I think. It was a dark wood. No idea about the body. The guy didn't say and it was painted over)
pickup config: HH (I think they were the ibz/dimarzio humbuckers)

I think it did say Prestige on the headstock, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Ok, spill the details: fretboard material, pickup config, was it a prestige, etc etc etc
> 
> Answered my own question by reading the original thread, probably rosewood fretboard, HH pickups config, still don't know about prestige vs normal.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'll do the happy dance if it gets released and I will buy one, but I've seen too many cool Ibanez prototypes that never saw production for me to get excited yet.


Read the loud-fest thread and you'll know all about it  ... lol damn your quickness Naren...haha


----------



## nyck (Oct 17, 2006)

Was the finish like this?


----------



## Naren (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, it was a lot like that, but it was darker and it had a nice wood grain in it (I was thinking "green-gray" as the color, but it was pretty dark with some brown in there as well. Similar to that pic, but not quite). The headstock was black if I remember correctly.


----------



## nyck (Oct 17, 2006)

Interesting...



I'm sure it'll be a much more simple finish for the production model. Maybe this same model will be at NAMM?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Read the loud-fest thread and you'll know all about it  ... lol damn your quickness Naren...haha



What's funny is I edited my own post answering my own questions before either of you responded


----------



## Naren (Oct 17, 2006)

You sure 'bout that, Steve? I remain undefeated in my quick responses.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2006)

Naren said:


> You sure 'bout that, Steve? I remain undefeated in my quick responses.



We'll never know as you didn't quote my response, but I'll give you the win just to protect your reputation


----------



## nyck (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh hey,
What kind of inlays did it have?


----------



## Naren (Oct 17, 2006)

nyck said:


> Oh hey,
> What kind of inlays did it have?



Regular dots, I think.



technomancer said:


> We'll never know as you didn't quote my response, but I'll give you the win just to protect your reputation



Good choice... for your sake.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 17, 2006)

You didnt happen to catch a model # did ya? S7XXX


----------



## Aaron (Oct 17, 2006)

hopefully there is no inlays not evan dots


----------



## Naren (Oct 17, 2006)

It was an S7666. 

Nah, just kidding. No idea. They probably haven't even decided on a model number.


----------



## nyck (Oct 17, 2006)

S1527!


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2006)

Aaron said:


> hopefully there is no inlays not evan dots


hopefully there are dots. big smiley faces even 

[action=Leon]likes dots.[/action]


----------



## Aaron (Oct 18, 2006)

but almost every guitar has dots!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> hopefully there are dots. big smiley faces even
> 
> [action=Leon]likes dots.[/action]


howabout donuts?


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2006)

Aaron said:


> but almost every guitar has dots!


good call. i hope it has big block inlays, like my old LP copy. i love those things.


----------



## Donnie (Oct 18, 2006)

I just hope that it has a good price.


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2006)

definitely 

of course, i'll probably still have to catch one second hand.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> hopefully there are dots. big smiley faces even
> 
> [action=Leon]likes dots.[/action]




what about worn-out sphincters??!~


----------



## Aaron (Oct 18, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> howabout donuts?



FUCK YEA!


----------



## Naren (Oct 18, 2006)

Aaron, please change your avatar. 

I love doughtnuts too, but not while looking at... that. 

I think a blank fretboard would be cool, but only if the fretboard was ebony. If it's rosewood, I say "dots" (I love Les Paul blocks, but not on an S series guitar).


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2006)

heh, i was... joking? 

dots, waves, skull and crossbones, i could care less what's on the fretboard. if i can afford one, i'll get it regardless. dots are simple, but on the other end of the spectrum, i also like JEM vine-type stuff, too.


----------



## Donnie (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, Aaron. Please change your avatar. That's pretty damn gross.  We don't need to look at that.


----------



## Seven (Oct 18, 2006)

I hope the new S7 comes with a ZR7 tremolo instead of the TRS, I was never a fan of those. And I agree with an earlier post in this thread, I think it will be a Japanese release only at first too see how much we import; if it's popular enough, no doubt Ibanez will put it into production here in the west, I'm on the list of ordering one either way.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 18, 2006)

I can't decide if I'd rather it has 22 or 24 frets...hmmm


----------



## Aaron (Oct 18, 2006)

avatar changed


----------



## Donnie (Oct 18, 2006)

Aaron said:


> avatar changed


Thanks, man.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> good call. i hope it has big block inlays, like my old LP copy. i love those things.




abalone shark-tooth


----------



## Shannon (Oct 18, 2006)

Hmmm...anyone want an S7420BP? I need to scrounge up some $$$ for this new S7! 
[action=Shannon]is taking offers.[/action]


----------



## Donnie (Oct 18, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Hmmm...anyone want an S7420BP?



Yes.


----------



## Seven (Oct 18, 2006)

I doubt it, but has anyone got any information on what colours will be available, or do I have too wait until NAMM. . .


----------



## Aaron (Oct 18, 2006)

How much


----------



## bostjan (Oct 18, 2006)

I just hope the ZR7 trem doesn't suck for some unforseeable reason.

We need Ibby to start coming up with new sevens, so this will be a good thing.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 18, 2006)

I just had a horrible thought...it comes out, but it's like the GRX series, just absolute shit


----------



## Aaron (Oct 18, 2006)

think positive!


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 18, 2006)

Aaron said:


> think positive!




I can't  World of Shit


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Yes.


+1!

though, i can only offer about three Benjamin's currently. my S7 save fund is recouping after my Ibanez RX170 impulse pickup


----------



## Seven (Oct 18, 2006)

I need a job, my S7 funds stand at £10.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 18, 2006)

Did Naren see if it had 22 or 24? I wouldnt buy it if it didnt have a ZR7. Then it would be just another S7420..


----------



## Naren (Oct 18, 2006)

I didn't count how many frets it had. I just assumed it had 22 because I've never seen an S series that had 24.


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 18, 2006)

If it turns out to be just a pipe dream, we'll unstick the thread and hang our heads in shame.

---By your description of color at Loud Park, I'm thinking it may have been Trans-Grey. I think the mohagany wood would give it the weird tint.

If they can keep a 1527 on the market for under a grand, I don't see why we couldn't have a s7 with similer specs and price..


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 18, 2006)

Decisions, decisions. Do I flog my S7420BP to buy one of these or do I keep both?


----------



## Naren (Oct 18, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Decisions, decisions. Do I flog my S7420BP to buy one of these or do I keep both?



Keep both.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> Keep both.



+1 That's what I'm planning on doing


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2006)

I better start saving now.


----------



## noodles (Oct 18, 2006)

ZR-7 trem? Oh man, I might actually buy an Ibanez now...


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2006)

noodles said:


> ZR-7 trem? Oh man, I might actually buy an Ibanez now...


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


>



 

But true.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Oct 18, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> i was hoping for a RGA7


yeah, me too. the ZR trem doesn't really do it for me either.


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


>


----------



## Pablo (Oct 18, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed that this isn't just another wild rumour... The world *NEEDS* an S-7!!! I guess I'm completely back to the make I once swore off. The new S-7 would be a definite purchase for me and would be my third Ibanez purchase in a row - had you asked me only a year ago, I would have laughed at anyone suggesting that _that_ would ever happen. But who knows - by the end of the year I might be craving a Les Paul 

Cheers

Eske

P.s.: Now we just need confirmation from Ibanez, and pics to settle my nerves, proving that this isn't a nasty trick being played on the lot of us.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 18, 2006)

nyck said:


> Was the finish like this?



if it was a 7 string version of that (minus the fake emg's and pickup rings) id buy one... after buying a K7 im starting to like lame inlays on the 12th fret, they have a certain coolness about them 

EDIT: screw it, id buy it if it was pink and said i love emo-core on the fret board


----------



## Drew (Oct 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> I didn't count how many frets it had. I just assumed it had 22 because I've never seen an S series that had 24.



 

They'd have to do a total redesign of the S-series body to do anything other than 22 frets. If this hits production, it WILL have 22 frets. 

Let's hope there's a RGA7 in the works, too, but I for one would be very curious to try a ZR7 trem.


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 18, 2006)

Drew said:


> They'd have to do a total redesign of the S-series body to do anything other than 22 frets. If this hits production, it WILL have 22 frets.
> 
> Let's hope there's a RGA7 in the works, too, but I for one would be very curious to try a ZR7 trem.



I d kill for a rga 7 with a gibralter bridge


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Oct 18, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> if it was a 7 string version of that (minus the fake emg's and pickup rings) id buy one... after buying a K7 im starting to like lame inlays on the 12th fret, they have a certain coolness about them
> 
> EDIT: screw it, id buy it if it was pink and said i love emo-core on the fret board



I'd buy it in that finish, too, but with duncans and 24 frets: covered 59n, and Dimebucker in the bridge, which would make it expensive, but fuck it. Lose the pickup rings.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2006)

Hmm.. if this does happen i'm thinking of:
Sanding the body down, filling in the neck pickup 
Painting it a cool color, like Desert Yellow 
Taking a RG7x20 neck, and Swap the fretboards on the S. 
I think that would work, cause you're mainting the scale length and whatnot, just adding 2 frets at the end of the fretboard.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 18, 2006)

Once one of my trumpets sell (yes, trumpet) I will have $650 for the S7 fund. But since this will be MIK, they better not try and get $800-$900 for it, otherwise I'll still be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Drew (Oct 18, 2006)

i_love_tazzus said:


> I'd buy it in that finish, too, but with duncans and 24 frets: covered 59n, and Dimebucker in the bridge, which would make it expensive, but fuck it. Lose the pickup rings.



If it comes with premium pickups, I'd say with 90% certainty it'll be Dimarzios, most likely New7's (which actually rock in mahogany). 

Aside from like one Duncan-equipped axe and 2-3 EMG-equipped guitars, Ibanez either uses their own pickups or goes through Dimarzio. They have a LONG working history with the company and I don't see that changing anytime soon. 

Ken, that'll probably take some serious mods to the neck/neck pocket, but yes, it'll probably work.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 18, 2006)

Im not much of an S model man (mainly cause of the rounded horns and TRS trem), but if that mug has a ZR7 trem i WILL be buying it. Japanese market or not.


----------



## noodles (Oct 18, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


>



Nice.


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2006)

Does the Tremol-No work with the ZR trem?


----------



## noodles (Oct 18, 2006)

No need for a Tremol-No, since it will lock on it's own.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a line and say it will not come with a dimebucker, since there is no seven string dimebucker and no Ibanez has ever come stock with a dimebucker. I'm also willing to bet money that it won't have 24 frets, even though I'd prefer it to. 22 frets is fine as long as this thing has a ZR-7 bridge. For all I care, they could just sell the bridge and reissue the S7420.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Oct 18, 2006)

If its available in transparent orange with a quilted maple top then hell fucking yes. Odds are no though.

I'd still buy one anyway mainly because I like S's and I like 7's and I don't see any S7's anywhere but ebay and I don't currently have about £470 lol.

By the time this S7 comes out I will have money.


----------



## noodles (Oct 18, 2006)

bostjan said:


> 22 frets is fine as long as this thing has a ZR-7 bridge. For all I care, they could just sell the bridge and reissue the S7420.





Honestly, just sell me the trem, so I can ship it to Rob and have him build me a KxK with one on it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 18, 2006)

noodles said:


> Honestly, just sell me the trem, so I can ship it to Rob and have him build me a KxK with one on it.



I'm fuckin' geeked. I loved that S520EX with the ZR I tried.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 19, 2006)

Drew said:


> Ken, that'll probably take some serious mods to the neck/neck pocket, but yes, it'll probably work.


 
I don't think he's planning to swap the necks, just replace the S7 fretboard with the RG7620 one. That'd work.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Oct 19, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Taking a RG7x20 neck, and Swap the fretboards on the S.
> I think that would work, cause you're mainting the scale length and whatnot, just adding 2 frets at the end of the fretboard.


sure it'll work, but only if you don't want a neck pickup at all, and if you don't mind a 2" fretboard overhang that looks like ass. because that overhang will block the neck pickup position.

i don't get why so many people think 24 frets can just be slipped onto an S series guitar as easy as changing strings. without a major redesign, it's not possible. if having only 22 frets is a dealbreaker, then don't buy an S.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 19, 2006)

I could, indeed, have to play an Ibby. The S series are the ones I like, anyway, and the ZRT as a 7? Hmm...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 19, 2006)

With Unearth making a big impact on the music scene now playing S7's I think this is the time for Ibanez to launch one again. The metalcore kids will lap them up like the numetal kids did and when they get bored we'll be there to snap them up cheaply.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 19, 2006)

Hell, give me a job, some cash, and the prospect of one of these and it'd make me quite happy as long as the neck feels good.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 19, 2006)

Being as you were an endorsee, is there any chance of you gleaming some information about the existance of this or it's likelihood of coming here through the reps?


----------



## Lozek (Oct 19, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Hell, give me a job, some cash, and the prospect of one of these and it'd make me quite happy as long as the neck feels good.



I thoroughly doubt that. At the most it will just make you slightly less miserable


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2006)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> sure it'll work, but only if you don't want a neck pickup at all, and if you don't mind a 2" fretboard overhang that looks like ass. because that overhang will block the neck pickup position.




Nope, dont mind on either counts. overhang aint a big deal either.

I seem to have mentioned taking that into account in my plan by saying "Going to fill the neck pickup slot and refinish it"


----------



## Shawn (Oct 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> ZR-7 trem? Oh man, I might actually buy an Ibanez now...




Me, i'd take an S 5407 with a Lo Pro Edge as well.


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2006)

I'd totally get the S. Wonder what color it'll be available in.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2006)

Black, probably


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 19, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I'd totally get the S. Wonder what color it'll be available in.




robin's egg blue...

...I guess I don't mind black, as long as it's straight black and not some wanna-be hybrid color, like "candy-black-licorice-sparkle" or some shit

I really like the vintage black that ESP is using now, but I don't know how
that would look on an S...they should come up with a kick-ass black color
and name it Black Friday, or Black Tooth Grin, or something cool


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2006)

"Robin's egg blue?" What the hell is that?


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 19, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> "Robin's egg blue?" What the hell is that?




 just a joke...actually it's probably about the same color as this lol smiley


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey, with the weird color names out there, I wasn't sure. Got me on that one.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 19, 2006)

I hardly need to say it but FRICKING right i want one! Money status? 
But we can fix that. A quality satin black would be nice, but it'd be a bitch to not show scratches.
In light of this new info, anyone want to sell a S7420FMTT/TW? at a rock bottom price? Its not like its unique or vintage anymore


----------



## Loomer (Oct 19, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Once one of my trumpets sell (yes, trumpet) I will have $650 for the S7 fund. But since this will be MIK, they better not try and get $800-$900 for it, otherwise I'll still be looking elsewhere.



Made in korea... Sure about that? 

If it IS MIK, then it will be out to "our" market as well. I've started saving now, that's for sure.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 19, 2006)

Loomer said:


> Made in korea... Sure about that?
> 
> If it IS MIK, then it will be out to "our" market as well. I've started saving now, that's for sure.



Look at their S series now. They're all MIK, even the Prestige. I find it rather unlikely that they'd do an MIJ S7, which will likely still sell less than the 6 strings. They're going to want to maximize their profits for a relatively low volume instrument. After all, that's what Ibanez is all about; profit.


----------



## Naren (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah. Jeff, what made you think it's made in Korea?

Edit: Jeff and I must have posted at just about the same time. Hmm... I dunno, Jeff. I was under the impression it was MIJ...


----------



## No ConeSS (Oct 19, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> I d kill for a rga 7 with a gibralter bridge



That's what I'm waiting for. Hopefully this S7 takes off and Ibby continues to make new 7's.


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 19, 2006)

7slinger said:


> robin's egg blue...


 

"modern lichen green",,


----------



## Jeff (Oct 19, 2006)

Naren said:


> Yeah. Jeff, what made you think it's made in Korea?
> 
> Edit: Jeff and I must have posted at just about the same time. Hmm... I dunno, Jeff. I was under the impression it was MIJ...



Well I hope I am wrong, it'd be nicer if it was MIJ. I still place more faith in the MIJ stuff, at least when it comes to Ibanez.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 19, 2006)

I really hope the production model comes in something other than black, but this is one guitar I'd break my "no more black guitars rule" for.


----------



## b3n (Oct 19, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I really hope the production model comes in something other than black...



 



metalfiend666 said:


> ...but this is one guitar I'd break my "no more black guitars rule" for.


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm all about black guitars.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2006)

i dont care what color it is. as long as its not too corny looking and it plays well.


----------



## nyck (Oct 19, 2006)

If it comes in black, I'm gonna refinish it with tung oil!!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 19, 2006)

^ Now there is a cool idea.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 19, 2006)

Assuming the the new S7 is mahogany, Cherry Red looks sweet on it.


----------



## nyck (Oct 19, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> ^ Now there is a cool idea.


Sure is!


----------



## DangerousTacos (Oct 19, 2006)

^ love it

Might have to do that if I end up buying one.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 19, 2006)

Hot.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 19, 2006)

I would add "very" before "hot".


----------



## concatenation (Oct 19, 2006)

whats with all the ibanez blackguitar bashing?

Fuck they need to make more guitars black PURE BLACK, and stop with those fucking 80s disco colous,, sparkling,, blue wtf?!!

Id love to see red also, anyting, JUST NOT METALLIC!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah man, the S520 looks fantastic in black, one of the best looking ones they make.


----------



## Naren (Oct 19, 2006)

concatenation said:


> whats with all the ibanez blackguitar bashing?
> 
> Fuck they need to make more guitars black PURE BLACK, and stop with those fucking 80s disco colous,, sparkling,, blue wtf?!!
> 
> Id love to see red also, anyting, JUST NOT METALLIC!!



I don't get it either. Why do people keep bashing on black?  It's the best guitar color ever and it looks great on Ibanezes. I've owned 3-4 black guitars (ebony, galaxy black, "black", and one that could be debated whether it was black) and I'd buy a heck of a lot more. Black = the best.


----------



## Nik (Oct 19, 2006)

IMO, it's not so much the fact that it's black. It's more the fact that, most black guitars have a shiny finish. And shiny finish + black guitar = fingerprints/marks/scratches being painfully obvious.

Now matte black finishes--that's something I'd be all over


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't mind black. When they do pick a color it's always gaudy. Trans black would be nice..


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 20, 2006)

To me the big thing with black is it's such a stereotyped metal guitar colour. "Oh look at me, I'm scary and evil cos I play a black guitar" kinda thing. Plus how many 7 strings are only available or were only availble in black? Shitloads. I'd like something different, but as long as there's a second colour option they can release it in black. Look at the first 7 string S, the 540S7. That came in black or red, which is fine with me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 20, 2006)

I think the 'look at me im scary cause i play a evil guitar' thing applies to the BC Rich body styles more than it does the color black. i personally don't give two craps about what color it comes in. if its a guitar that has specs i like, i'll buy it.


----------



## Naren (Oct 20, 2006)

I completely agree, Ken. I didn't buy my 3-4 black guitars because I was thinking "I want to look so metal, evil, and scary!" I bought them because black is my favorite color. When I think of evil looking guitars, I don't think of color. I think of shape. Maybe someone should walk up to BB King and be like, "Cool black semi-hollowbodied guitar you got there. Makes you look evil and scary."  Or go up to Jonny Cash, "You look so metal, man, with that black guitar. Like the son of Satan himself!" I could keep going on into reggae, jazz, or even get into black classical instruments. I just don't see anything to support metalfiend666's idea (I can see where people'd get the idea, though. Hell, there's even a genre of metal called "black metal").


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 20, 2006)

Totally. i've owned a lot of black guitars.. the RG1077XL, UV777PBK, UV7BK, my first guitar was black...so thats 4... my other guitars were an emerald green, a cherry fudge type color, white, purple, blue, red, neon fucking green, and trans. red... Next guitar i plan on buying is black.. (another UV7BK). but not cause its black. cause its the coolest looking (IMO) and cheapest UV you can get and IMO, it plays the best.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 20, 2006)

You're getting the wrong idea guys. It's just the cliche that if you're playing in a metal band you *have* to have a black guitar I'm getting at, you know? Look at some of the threads on here when people discuss the colour of guitars and see how many people want black because it's more evil/metal looking. I'm not saying a guitar looks more metal because it's black, more it fits the stereotype image.

The colour black and metal have a big connection, look how many "metal" type people wear only black. How many b shirts only come in black? That's why if I want a band shirt and it comes in black and another colour I usually get the non-black shirt.

Do you get what I mean now?


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 20, 2006)

But Blak iz so liek metul!01921!ekmd

It maykes mi luk evul nd sensitiv


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 20, 2006)

i just happen to wear mostly black by default. i love wearing band shirts, and band shirts only come in black...


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 20, 2006)

i get where you're coming from, im trying to find guitars that arent black because its such a cliché to have a black guitar... plus white is way more metal than black  , but to be honnest if the S7 were black i wouldnt mind, in the long run i could always re-finnish it


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 20, 2006)

FWIW, i've always wanted a neon yellow guitar ;D


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm trying to avoid getting another black guitar, I must have owned at least 20 black guitars now. Neon yellow would do me, but I'd really like a trans yellow with a green burst edge over flamed or quilted maple. If I do keep my S7420 that's the finish it'll end up with.


----------



## Naren (Oct 20, 2006)

I own like 20 shirts and, of those 20 shirts, 17 of them are black. I just love black. My amp is black. Both of my tables are black. My PS2 is black. My TV is black. All my old computers were black (my current computer is silver and gray). My cell phone is white and black. My hair is naturally almost black. But I've loved black back when I was huge into hardcore punk (post-hardcore, etc.), when I was into mainly just alternative, when I was into goth and industrial, when i was really into the blues and classical, jazz.

I think black just happens to be the most popular color out there. It goes with everything and it just looks cool. Other than black guitars, I've owned a cherry sunburst guitar, a blue guitar, a orange and red guitar, and a wood-stained guitar. I loved the colors on all of them, but my favorite was black (specifically the "ebony" on my Gibson Les Paul Studio. I like that better than the galaxy black on my Ibanez RG1527 and the straight "black" on my old Legend acoustic). I would never buy a guitar in any neon color (especial neon green. Yuck. Dark green or forest green would be nice). I also would never buy a guitar in swirl. I just don't like those gaudy colors.

I see where you're coming from and I think there may be some stock in it, but I don't think that's the main thing about it. 'n' stuff. yeh.


----------



## skattabrain (Oct 20, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> rga 7 with a gibralter bridge


exactly ... frankly, ibanez needs some sweet fixed bridge options. the gibralter was a breath of fresh air ... now we need a seven version


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2006)

[action=Chris]likes black guitars because he can touch them up with a sharpie. [/action]


----------



## Jeff (Oct 20, 2006)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]likes black guitars because he can touch them up with a sharpie. [/action]



Chris likes his guitars like he likes his coffee and women.......


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Chris likes his guitars like he likes his coffee and women.......


 
Ground up and in the freezer?  

[action=metalfiend666]has a sick sense of humour. Sorry guys![/action]


----------



## Lozek (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Chris likes his guitars like he likes his coffee and women.......



With a spoon in 'em?


----------



## Vince (Oct 20, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Ground up and in the freezer?


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 20, 2006)

desertdweller said:


>


Good movie


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2006)

Wonder how much this thing will go for.


----------



## Drew (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Look at their S series now. They're all MIK, even the Prestige. I find it rather unlikely that they'd do an MIJ S7, which will likely still sell less than the 6 strings. They're going to want to maximize their profits for a relatively low volume instrument. After all, that's what Ibanez is all about; profit.




My biggest problem with MIK Ibanez guitars thus far has been that they all come with the Lo-TRS trem, which compared to the Edge is junk. A Korean S7 with a ZR7 trem, on the other hand, I'd be cool with. 

Hell, I'm floored by just how well built my Blackjack is, Korean workmanship these days is jsut fine. It's the trem that's always stopped me. 


Off topic - American Psycho is the only horror movie (if you want to call it that) that I would have loved to be able to say "I wrote that." 

"I walked into his apartment and had a momentary flash of panic. It was larger than mine, and overlooked the Park."


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> Off topic - American Psycho is the only horror movie (if you want to call it that) that I would have loved to be able to say "I wrote that."
> 
> "I walked into his apartment and had a momentary flash of panic. It was larger than mine, and overlooked the Park."


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 20, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> To me the big thing with black is it's such a stereotyped metal guitar colour. "Oh look at me, I'm scary and evil cos I play a black guitar" kinda thing. Plus how many 7 strings are only available or were only availble in black? Shitloads. I'd like something different, but as long as there's a second colour option they can release it in black. Look at the first 7 string S, the 540S7. That came in black or red, which is fine with me.


I have yet to hear anybody say that to me in person. I only hear that on forums. I wouldn't be opposed to an all white S7..


----------



## DangerousTacos (Oct 20, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> an all white S7..



That would be awesome


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2006)

DangerousTacos said:


> That would be awesome



+1.  

That would be pretty slick.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 20, 2006)

Who cares what the color is?

Did the fact that they are coming back out with an S series seven fly over your head?

I mean to be a jerk or anything, but c'mon you can always refinish it.


----------



## GiantBaba (Oct 20, 2006)

I love the custom S7's that the guys in Unearth have, so this is pretty cool news.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2006)

*Deleted*

^ Changed my mind. Didn't seem so appropriate.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2006)

GiantBaba said:


> I love the custom S7's that the guys in Unearth have, so this is pretty cool news.



Ken told me last year that he and Buz were trying to get people to make a push to Ibanez about getting an S7 back on the market so it looks like it may have worked.


----------



## Nipples (Oct 20, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Who cares what the color is?
> 
> Did the fact that they are coming back out with an S series seven fly over your head?
> 
> I mean to be a jerk or anything, but c'mon you can always refinish it.


Exactly. Except if they put a figured maple top/veneer on it, then Id feel weird painting it.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Oct 20, 2006)

does the ZR7 bridge already exist??? If it does hook me up because i want one!!! But if it doesnt and it comes out *IN AN S7* no less that's enough to put me at the door of the guitar store with money down to order one in. i also see that being a common thing to pirate and put on other cutstoms.


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 20, 2006)

Anybody have the link to the original thread this info was found? Some Ibanez forum ?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Anybody have the link to the original thread this info was found? Some Ibanez forum ?



It was on here. Second post in this thread has a link to the original thread.

EDIT: here's the original thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16243



iondestroyer1527 said:


> does the ZR7 bridge already exist??? If it does hook me up because i want one!!! But if it doesnt and it comes out *IN AN S7* no less that's enough to put me at the door of the guitar store with money down to order one in. i also see that being a common thing to pirate and put on other cutstoms.



The ZR7 does not exist yet, at least not outside of Ibanez prototypes if the rumor is correct.


----------



## concatenation (Oct 21, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Who cares what the color is?
> 
> Did the fact that they are coming back out with an S series seven fly over your head?
> 
> I mean to be a jerk or anything, but c'mon you can always refinish it.



I dunno i might be the only one, But i do not feel comfortable fucking stripping of the paint of a newly bought instrument  
Not an expensive one at least, id hope the guys at the factory ould do a better paint job than i ever could...

O yeah, hite would be awesome, red as well... 

Why does ibanez have so few options when it comes to colour? It really sucks.
Hhaha, might be because their paint comes of the basswood bodies like nutshell


----------



## Christopher (Oct 21, 2006)

Has anyone here actually tried out a ZR trem? I'm interested in it in theory but would love to actually try one.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 21, 2006)

I had a slightly discouraging conversation with Rich from Ibanez Rules about the odds of a ZR7 trem. He thinks it's highly unlikely that Ibanez would tool up the casting process for the base plate for a new trem that will only be used on a single model.

As for trying a ZR trem, if you've got a Guitar Center near you I will almost gurantee they wil have an S with a ZR trem in stock, go check one out. If you don't have a GC, most Ibanez dealers stock an S as they're relatively cheap and sell well.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 21, 2006)

Heres a psp i whipped up for the S7:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 21, 2006)

Noooice, now that's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Oct 21, 2006)

An S with 24 frets would, imho, be a perversion of the sabre; i think the 22 frets is part of what makes it an S, otherwise it'd just be an rg with round horns.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 21, 2006)

^  

im not sure why everyone is so obsessed with having a 24 fret S, i'd be happy with the normal 22, ive got 3 other guitars if i need to go higher than the 22nd fret


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 21, 2006)

Cause 22 frets is disorienting to me now. lol. Every other guitar i've ever owned has 24 except the very first one. i generally loose track and think im, like, 2 frets higher on a 22 fret than regular.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 21, 2006)

i guess thats a fair point, but we can discuss it till we're blue in the face... um... fingers (?) lol, but chances are we're gunna get a 22 fret S, and its probally gunna be black... yeah i know it'd be nice to have more options but i guess its Ibanez and we should be thankfull that they're even bringing the S7 back out.... mabye


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, i KNOW we're gonna get a 22 fret S. But i dont even care at this point cause i want a 7 with a ZR trem, cause its the greatest tremolo to ever be concieved on our dark lord's green earth ;D


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 21, 2006)

yeah, the prospect of a ZR 7 is pretty fantastic, ive tried them in shops quite extensively and i have to say i was very impressed, but in the back of my mind was the thought 'i wish they'd bring the S7 back out... hell they might even put one of these on it!'


----------



## nyck (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll bet you guys $20 the guitar won't be gloss black like the s520ex. Hopefully it'll be that green shadow flat color thing.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 21, 2006)

and like i said earlier in the thread. i'd have it modded for 24 frets or something later on.. and probably painted yellow. but just bring the god damn guitar out already! lol... I Got this credit card, right?


----------



## nyck (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll definitely be getting one. I'll probably sell my S540 in the process. Who knows, maybe I'll keep it...
One thing I really want to do is sell the current neck on the new S7 and get a maple fretboarded neck made for it.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 21, 2006)

unfortunatly we have a few months to wait.... 



IbanezUSA said:


> New Ibanez guitars will be released January 19th 2007. Check out the Ibanez website on this date.



damn im gunna be an impatient bastard with this one


----------



## nyck (Oct 21, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> unfortunatly we have a few months to wait....
> 
> 
> 
> damn im gunna be an impatient bastard with this one


Zomg 
Too long to wait!!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 21, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> unfortunatly we have a few months to wait....
> 
> damn im gunna be an impatient bastard with this one



That's the date of NAMM. According to Naren (the guy that actually saw it) the Ibanez rep said it would be available in December... which really makes me wonder if this is a Japanese only model.


----------



## Eddie_uv777 (Oct 21, 2006)

if they make an S7, its gonna be black and look *EXACTLY* like the S520EX. The reason I say this is cause the its my theory that the reason the 520ex was made was to look identical to Buz mcgrath of Unearth's S7, and try and see if is sold to make room for trying to make an S7, I mean come on the slogan for the guitar was "made for metal madness" and looks exactly like his minus inlay and another pickup but nonetheless the characteristics are smiliar.

Buz's




520


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 21, 2006)

nyck said:


> I'll bet you guys $20 the guitar won't be gloss black like the s520ex. Hopefully it'll be that green shadow flat color thing.


Which is the ugliest colour on the face of the earth? oh god why would you ever want that colour?


----------



## nyck (Oct 21, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Which is the ugliest colour on the face of the earth? oh god why would you ever want that colour?


*Opinion Alert!*


----------



## Nipples (Oct 21, 2006)

I mighta missed it, but do we have a ballpark of what price we might be facing?


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 21, 2006)

nyck said:


> *Opinion Alert!*


----------



## Stitch (Oct 21, 2006)

Japan only? Not a problem! I'm off to Osaka again next year! Score.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 21, 2006)

I'd definitely be interested in a new Saber 7. It had better be nicer than the S7420/FM though, because otherwise... why not just get one of those on ebay for half whatever these would cost? I guess if it was hardtail it would be more tempting though. I think I'd prefer an RGA with an ebony fretboard but that'll never happen.


----------



## nyck (Oct 21, 2006)

Nipples said:


> I mighta missed it, but do we have a ballpark of what price we might be facing?


Well if the S520EX is 600, and the RG1527 is 800, I'd say it could be anywhere in between those prices.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 21, 2006)

To be honest, I don't trust new Ibanez. The RG1527 I had was pretty much a dud, and didn't really compare to the RG76xx/RG7421XL/UVs/RG2027/K7 I've owned in recent years. There were flaws and the guitar just didn't "feel" as nice. So, my trust in 2006 Ibanez models has been shaken. I remember Donnie complaining about his RG1520 6-string as well.


----------



## nyck (Oct 21, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> To be honest, I don't trust new Ibanez. The RG1527 I had was pretty much a dud, and didn't really compare to the RG76xx/RG7421XL/UVs/RG2027/K7 I've owned in recent years. There were flaws and the guitar just didn't "feel" as nice. So, my trust in 2006 Ibanez models has been shaken. I remember Donnie complaining about his RG1520 6-string as well.


Maybe you got a lemon? 

Did you set it up when you got it?


----------



## Black Watch (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, I love the S body shape, and if they are going to produce another S7 I am going to start saving. I may not spend if I don't find one I like, but I am going to get ready just in case.

Still hoping an Iceman 7 appears some day. Now that would be an instant buy.

Black Watch


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 22, 2006)

nyck said:


> Maybe you got a lemon?
> 
> Did you set it up when you got it?



Maybe, the neck just felt clunky and it didnt have very good tone. There were also like rotting spots on the rosewood fretboard. It was a disgrace. It could be a lemon, but all of the 10+ Ibanez I've loved were all made in Japan in the late 90s. I don't trust the new ones. I played one of those RGA123 Prestige ones (the natural wood one), and it played and felt like shit.


----------



## nyck (Oct 22, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Maybe, the neck just felt clunky and it didnt have very good tone. There were also like rotting spots on the rosewood fretboard. It was a disgrace. It could be a lemon, but all of the 10+ Ibanez I've loved were all made in Japan in the late 90s. I don't trust the new ones. I played one of those RGA123 Prestige ones (the natural wood one), and it played and felt like shit.


That sounds shitty. 
I agree about the RGA121. It's Ok, pretty sub par, but not worth a fucking what ~900 they're asking for it. At that price, I would expect some REAL pickups too.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 22, 2006)

nyck said:


> At that price, I would expect some REAL pickups too.



+1


----------



## Dylan7620 (Oct 22, 2006)

nyck said:


> Well if the S520EX is 600, and the RG1527 is 800, I'd say it could be anywhere in between those prices.


i remember the s7420s costing more than the 7620s when inroduced. even though specs were "sub par" with the RG.  as long as they don't try to go all MTM on us and give us a korean model for 1000+ i'll be happy


----------



## Seven (Oct 22, 2006)

The price won't bother me to much, even if I have to import it; I've waited too long for a real nice Ibanez S7, so I'm willing to fork out the money.


----------



## Drew (Oct 23, 2006)

nyck said:


> *Opinion Alert!*




 Well said.


----------



## skattabrain (Oct 23, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I played one of those RGA123 Prestige ones (the natural wood one), and it played and felt like shit.


i've played rga121's on several occasions at guitar centers. they all felt different to me everytime. i did play one once and i swear if i had the cash in my pocket i'd be out the door with it. i do think it is too much $ though ... pickups ... forget about it. when i buy an ibby i just take it for granted that the rear humbucker (at minimum) is coming out.

i think i'm most in love with the "idea" of a fixed bridge RG that doesn't use the current, craptastic fender style bridge. it may wor, but it's oh so $15.

the RG has a strong floating bridge heritage, that's why i love the gibralter bridge in teh RGA's ... it's fixed but it "feels" like floyd.


----------



## drshock (Oct 24, 2006)

Aaron said:


> i just read on the ibanez forum that there is a new S7 coming out in december
> it will have a ZR7 bridge which goes from a floating bridge and locks down to be a fixed, there is no color yet though, hopefully its somthing other than just black, other than that thats all i know, and i cant find pics.


I'm so sick of 7's only availible in black.... Any idea on the price? It'll probably br overpriced just because the bridge is adjustable. I bet there will be stock pickups too.  Please prove me wrong Ibanez!


----------



## Seven (Oct 24, 2006)

drshock said:


> I'm so sick of 7's only availible in black.... Any idea on the price? It'll probably br overpriced just because the bridge is adjustable. I bet there will be stock pickups too.  Please prove me wrong Ibanez!



At this rate it's better than nothing, we need more sevens!


----------



## drshock (Oct 24, 2006)

Seven said:


> At this rate it's better than nothing, we need more sevens!


Point taken, I'm just tired of the whole thing like you have to pay an extra $300 for a something like a cheap trem in your seven, I mean I'm 17 and I need car and other shit. I dont have that good of a job so I can't afford to spend a ton of money on gear, although I want to, I mean I saved up for like 2 1/2 months to buy a randall half-cab, and now I have to split my paycheck for a car, and I'm going to college next year. Sorry for the rant but I just think its bullshit that we have to pay say $500 dollars for a guitar that would probably cost $350 if it were a six string. And then once you get it, you spend 200 more on replacement pickups or tuners or whatever.


----------



## Seven (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, I see what you mean, but not all sevens are expensive, for example the RG7321, and Schecters seem very good for the money.


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> +1



I wouldn't even care what pickups, I'm gonna switch them anyway.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 24, 2006)

But for the price of the instrument ($900 fixed bridge ?), should you have to pay the extra $130 for a new pair of pickups? Point is - if your paying premium price, why not get get premium PUs.

Of course we'd all switch them out to something more of our own personal taste.


----------



## concatenation (Oct 26, 2006)

when will we know, or see this model for sure?

Im really up for buying a new ibanez 7, and i cant ait for some new models.

I just hope its a fixed bridge one, that would be awesome.... or il just buy the rg7321 i guess


----------



## Seven (Oct 26, 2006)

concatenation said:


> when will we know, or see this model for sure?
> 
> Im really up for buying a new ibanez 7, and i cant ait for some new models.
> 
> I just hope its a fixed bridge one, that would be awesome.... or il just buy the rg7321 i guess



It will be at NAMM, which runs from January the 19th to the 21st this year I think, look out for it there!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2006)

We had an Ibanez affiliate strongly hint towards the release date of Jan. 19th (right after NAMM) on another forum. 

(From the Ibanez New S7 forum)


IBANEZUSA said:


> New Ibanez guitars will be released January 19th 2007. Check out the Ibanez website on this date.



I really think this S7 _wont_ be a hardtail though ;D


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, at least we have a date to go by now.


----------



## Drew (Oct 26, 2006)

drshock said:


> Point taken, I'm just tired of the whole thing like you have to pay an extra $300 for a something like a cheap trem in your seven, I mean I'm 17 and I need car and other shit. I dont have that good of a job so I can't afford to spend a ton of money on gear, although I want to, I mean I saved up for like 2 1/2 months to buy a randall half-cab, and now I have to split my paycheck for a car, and I'm going to college next year. Sorry for the rant but I just think its bullshit that we have to pay say $500 dollars for a guitar that would probably cost $350 if it were a six string. And then once you get it, you spend 200 more on replacement pickups or tuners or whatever.



You, my friend, are a strong candidate for a RG7620. RG body shape, H-H pickup combination with Dimarzio New-7's (admittedly, they sound way better in mahogany than basswood, but they're totally useable pickups), and a Lo-Pro Edge trem that currently goes for around $400 in good shape used, less than a similarly spec'd RG6 would.



Ryan said:


> But for the price of the instrument ($900 fixed bridge ?), should you have to pay the extra $130 for a new pair of pickups? Point is - if your paying premium price, why not get get premium PUs.



Depends. If it's the Dimarzio/IBZ they've been using on Prestige guitars lately, those are essentially New 7's, and while they get a bad rap more often than not, those pickups SLAY in mahogany. 

If they're not, then they'll most likely be generic Ibanez pickups - not great, but not horrible. If I buy one, I'd just toss 'em for Duncans, probably, anyway.


----------



## concatenation (Oct 26, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I really think this S7 _wont_ be a hardtail though ;D


----------



## Jeff (Oct 26, 2006)

drshock said:


> Point taken, I'm just tired of the whole thing like you have to pay an extra $300 for a something like a cheap trem in your seven, I mean I'm 17 and I need car and other shit. I dont have that good of a job so I can't afford to spend a ton of money on gear, although I want to, I mean I saved up for like 2 1/2 months to buy a randall half-cab, and now I have to split my paycheck for a car, and I'm going to college next year. Sorry for the rant but I just think its bullshit that we have to pay say $500 dollars for a guitar that would probably cost $350 if it were a six string. And then once you get it, you spend 200 more on replacement pickups or tuners or whatever.



Dude, Blackjack C7. Mahogany, setneck, good pickups, $599.


----------



## Naren (Oct 26, 2006)

concatenation said:


>



One of the main draws of this new S7 is that it has a ZR7 trem.


----------



## nyck (Oct 26, 2006)

Naren said:


> One of the main draws of this new S7 is that it has a ZR7 trem.


Dude, the ZR7 is an awesome trem. You don't like it? Or trems in general lol.


----------



## Naren (Oct 26, 2006)

nyck said:


> Dude, the ZR7 is an awesome trem. You don't like it? Or trems in general lol.



 You talking to me or concatenation? If you're talking to concatenation, that makes sense. If you're talking to me, I'm seriously confused...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 26, 2006)

the ZRs go into lock mode don't they? I can't fathom why you wouldn't want one...


----------



## nyck (Oct 27, 2006)

Naren said:


> You talking to me or concatenation? If you're talking to concatenation, that makes sense. If you're talking to me, I'm seriously confused...


 I'm so sorry! When you said draws, I thought you meant drawbacks!
My bad


----------



## Naren (Oct 27, 2006)

nyck said:


> I'm so sorry! When you said draws, I thought you meant drawbacks!
> My bad



No. I meant "draws." If I had meant "drawbacks," I would have said "drawbacks."  

Concatenation was saying that he was hoping this S would come out as a hardtail and I said that one of the main draws for this guitar is that it has the ZR7 trem (or, in other words, some people would buy this guitar solely for the fact that it's a 7 with a ZR trem on it, not even taking that it's an S series 7 into consideration).


----------



## Jeff (Oct 27, 2006)

I actually like the ZR, and would probably even use it (unlike the Edge Pro on my 1527, which I have blocked) because it has a vastly different feel to it, and seems to stay in tune better than any trem I've ever used before. 

I'm cautiously optimistic about this S7.


----------



## Naren (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd love having a ZR, so I could lock my trem off at at the perfect level and I'm sure I'd use it too, since I've heard it's more stable than most of Ibanez's trem systems.


----------



## VOL (Oct 27, 2006)

so WHEN?WHEEEEEEEEENNN?


----------



## concatenation (Oct 27, 2006)

so are you guys sure it will have a ZR?

So you can block that trem without having to use a piece of wood to stick up there or some tremolno gadget? In that case i guess its pretty cool...

I want to know more about the ZR..... what guitars has it now?


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 27, 2006)

the ZR trem is in all the S series guitars, its exclusive to that series i think


----------



## concatenation (Oct 27, 2006)

thanks, I´ll check it out


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 27, 2006)

I may have to fire off an email too Ibanez customer service. If we wait till Dec. only to find out it's bunk, there are going to be a lot of pissed off people..


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 27, 2006)

that'd be cool man, it'd be good to have some official confirmation from ibanez, it'd really suck if they said nothing and people had just waited and saved up for nothing


----------



## technomancer (Oct 27, 2006)

I really doubt Ibanez is going to say anything one way or the other, aside from 'We release new North American models at NAMM on 1/19/07, check back then'.


----------



## nyck (Oct 27, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> I may have to fire off an email too Ibanez customer service. If we wait till Dec. only to find out it's bunk, there are going to be a lot of pissed off people..


Done that, no response


----------



## Ryan (Oct 27, 2006)

nyck said:


> Done that, no response



Have you tired threatening them???


----------



## technomancer (Oct 27, 2006)

"Ibanez, tell me if you are planning to release a new S7 or else you wil be sorry. I will, ummm, hmmm, well, let's see, I'll bitch and whine incessantly on a guitar forum if you don't tell me. Cough up the confidential information on your forthcoming products or else."


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## playstopause (Oct 28, 2006)

7 string terrorism. Gotta love it.


----------



## chest rockwell (Oct 28, 2006)

dont sweat, it will be here. ive held it in my hands. its black ,chrome zr bridge, dot inlays, pretty simple. its awesome!
lata
buz mcgrath


----------



## Scott (Oct 28, 2006)

playstopause said:


> 7 string terrorism. Gotta love it.



No, you don't. Because any form of terrorism is wrong, and should not be loved, as you so desire. Did you know, that approximately 641 terrorist incidents occurred in the United States between 1971 and 1975 compared to 272 between 1980 and 1999? Among these attacks were 166 bombings, 120 fire bombings, and 118 shootings. During the first six months of 1975 alone, 24 attacks occurred in California, 12 in New York, and 11 were directed at targets on the U.S. Commonwealth of Puerto Rico.

Do you love that?

Hmmm?


I thought not.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Emperoff (Oct 28, 2006)

chest rockwell said:


> dont sweat, it will be here. ive held it in my hands. its black ,chrome zr bridge, dot inlays, pretty simple. its awesome!
> lata
> buz mcgrath


WOhooo!!!  

Do we need more info guys? YES! the price  

Thanks Buz!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 28, 2006)

i wish we had a yawn smiley


----------



## Scott (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey, it's better than the lefty S7 coming out.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 28, 2006)

hmmm, black, chrome hardware and dot inlays... everything i wouldnt want it to have.... sod it i'll probally still buy it


----------



## technomancer (Oct 28, 2006)

chest rockwell said:


> dont sweat, it will be here. ive held it in my hands. its black ,chrome zr bridge, dot inlays, pretty simple. its awesome!
> lata
> buz mcgrath



Thanks Buz, you rule


----------



## nyck (Oct 28, 2006)

chest rockwell said:


> dont sweat, it will be here. ive held it in my hands. its black ,chrome zr bridge, dot inlays, pretty simple. its awesome!
> lata
> buz mcgrath


Sweet! Thanks for being cool Buz!


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 28, 2006)

I didn't know Buzz was signed up on this forum...


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 28, 2006)

Im happy whenever Ibanez released a new 7, so its good news. I am disappointed in hearing it has dot inlays and some suspect hardware. It sounds like its gonna be a cheapie.


----------



## nyck (Oct 28, 2006)

If I can take the pain, I think I MIGHT refinish it natural or somehow make it matte.


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 28, 2006)

nyck said:


> If I can take the pain, I think I MIGHT refinish it natural or somehow make it matte.


 
i dont think i could stand to do something like that


----------



## nyck (Oct 28, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> i dont think i could stand to do something like that


I think I shall....
Wait a month or so till I get bored, and THEN refinish!


----------



## Donnie (Oct 28, 2006)

Scott said:


> Hey, it's better than the lefty S7 coming out.


----------



## Nipples (Oct 28, 2006)

<3 black guitars

But the main thing that I wanted to know was Will there be pickup rings? (y/n)


----------



## nyck (Oct 28, 2006)

Nipples said:


> <3 black guitars
> 
> But the main thing that I wanted to know was Will there be pickup rings? (y/n)


Probably will have pickup rings.


----------



## Nipples (Oct 28, 2006)

nyck said:


> Probably will have pickup rings.


 

Guess Ill be filling holes then.


----------



## astrocreep (Oct 28, 2006)

Scott said:


> Hey, it's better than the lefty S7 coming out.



*sigh*


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 28, 2006)

Each of should email them seperatly, and nicely and calmly express our interest. Provide a link to this thread.


----------



## Scott (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, we're too close to namm to make any suggestions, so I say you all just wait and see what is unveiled, and then take it from there.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 28, 2006)

i dunno man, Sephiroth's idea is a good one, im mean its Ibanez... it appears they cant be trusted to make intresting guitars anymore 

Seriously Though, whilst it'd most likely go ignored it wouldnt hurt to all fire of an email to ibanez... although this thread proves what we already knew, that no one on this forum can agree on specs for guitars for shit


----------



## DangerousTacos (Oct 28, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> Seriously Though, whilst it'd most likely go ignored it wouldnt hurt to all fire of an email to ibanez... although this thread proves what we already knew, that no one on this forum can agree on specs for guitars for shit



Only guitar feature we all agree on is it needs 7 strings


----------



## technomancer (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm just happy it's got a ZR trem, as bringing out a new trem model is a fairly heavy invesment for them to make as far as production costs go.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 29, 2006)

i just read what someone quoted Buz; nice!
i think a chromed out ZR7 on a black guitar will look hot. 777bk style


----------



## Jeff (Oct 29, 2006)

Scott said:


> Hey, it's better than the lefty S7 coming out.



But there isn't a lefty S7 coming.......oh I get it. 

Man am I glad I learned righty, even though I am left handed. You guys get shafted!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 29, 2006)

lol, yah, they do


----------



## Scott (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, im doing alright for myself I think


----------



## Ryan (Oct 29, 2006)

well left handed guitars only count as 3/5 of a standard guitar.. so maybe youre just breaking even? heheh


----------



## Makelele (Oct 29, 2006)

Seems like I need to sell my Jackson...


----------



## Naren (Oct 29, 2006)

chest rockwell said:


> dont sweat, it will be here. ive held it in my hands. its black ,chrome zr bridge, dot inlays, pretty simple. its awesome!
> lata
> buz mcgrath



Thanks, Buz!  Hearing that from some who knows what their talking about is a lot better than us guessing. The one I touched was just like that, except it wasn't black.


----------



## Loomer (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm saving up already!


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 29, 2006)

Dot inlays... yuck  Wave inlays at least would have been cool.

Any info about if it's Korean or Japanese made?


----------



## nyck (Oct 29, 2006)

It'll be the small dot inlays atleast, which are much better than big ones.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 29, 2006)

Scott said:


> No, you don't. Because any form of terrorism is wrong, and should not be loved, as you so desire. Did you know, that approximately 641 terrorist incidents occurred in the United States between 1971 and 1975 compared to 272 between 1980 and 1999? Among these attacks were 166 bombings, 120 fire bombings, and 118 shootings. During the first six months of 1975 alone, 24 attacks occurred in California, 12 in New York, and 11 were directed at targets on the U.S. Commonwealth of Puerto Rico.
> 
> Do you love that?
> 
> ...




Ouch. I think you took that way, but i mean WAY too seriously.
Hope you read the threads before mine  .
It's a guitar S7 guitar thread for christ sake 
But hey, thanks for the history.


----------



## Scott (Oct 29, 2006)

You don't have a whole lot of posts here. Soon enough, you'll notice that pretty much everything I say is in jest. Including my post above. Mr. S caught on 


The only time im really serious is when David goes on about conspiracy theories.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 29, 2006)

Gotcha. You're too subtle!!! 
(english is my 2nd language).


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Oct 29, 2006)

hey buzz is there any price range you've heard of. Will it be in the low prestige range like 6-800 or will it be in the 1,000's ?


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 29, 2006)

from the sounds of it it may not even be a prestige, but again, just guessing here...

still the S520EX's are pretty nifty so if we get the same build quality as them with a similar price range i'll be more than happy


----------



## Ahole (Oct 29, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> from the sounds of it it may not even be a prestige, but again, just guessing here...
> 
> still the S520EX's are pretty nifty so if we get the same build quality as them with a similar price range i'll be more than happy



Yeah, I don't think it'll be a prestige.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 29, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> from the sounds of it it may not even be a prestige, but again, just guessing here...
> 
> still the S520EX's are pretty nifty so if we get the same build quality as them with a similar price range i'll be more than happy



+1 though I'll still hope for a Prestige as the necks are a but nicer. I'm also hoping the neck profile is more like the S7420s and not like the RG7321s, as I like the rounder profile on the S7420s.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 29, 2006)

The RG7420's were never prestige and in a side-by-side comparison at work we couldnt tell any difference between my 7420 and the brand new 1527, not too surprising considering the 7420 is a diet 7620 which in turn is _almost_ exactly the same as the 1527. But yeah, please god NOT a 7321 profile, closely followed by not a schecter profile! Hopefully, Ibanez will do what they do do best - awesome necks, awesome playability.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 29, 2006)

Ibanez, make a 7 string version of the S520EX in Satin Black, and I'll surely buy over 10 of them possessed by an unstoppable GAS attack.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 29, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> Ibanez, make a 7 string version of the S520EX in Satin Black, and I'll surely buy over 10 of them possessed by an unstoppable GAS attack.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=286358&postcount=165


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 29, 2006)

Ryan said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=286358&postcount=165



You missed the neck bindining and the blank board with the 12th inlay  

Anyway... GAAAAS


----------



## Ryan (Oct 29, 2006)

its a 1527 neck ;D


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 29, 2006)

Is this guitar really going to have a floating trem? I thought it was gonna be hardtail


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Is this guitar really going to have a floating trem? I thought it was gonna be hardtail


quit complaining....all you would have to do would be to buy and install a tremol-no and itd be just as good


----------



## technomancer (Oct 29, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> quit complaining....all you would have to do would be to buy and install a tremol-no and itd be just as good



Or just throw the switch that locks it, since it's supposed to be a ZR trem.

And when everybody who has seen it has said it has a trem why would you think it was going to be a hardtail, Zimbloth?


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 29, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Or just throw the switch that locks it, since it's supposed to be a ZR trem.
> 
> And when everybody who has seen it has said it has a trem why would you think it was going to be a hardtail, Zimbloth?


guess i forgot about that...as ive never played an S


----------



## technomancer (Oct 29, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> guess i forgot about that...as ive never played an S



Yeah the ZR trem is the reason I'm excited about this guitar, I've played around with them at GC a few times and they seem killer


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 29, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Yeah the ZR trem is the reason I'm excited about this guitar, I've played around with them at GC a few times and they seem killer




same here \m/


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like I'll have to start saving some cash.


----------



## concatenation (Oct 30, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> quit complaining....all you would have to do would be to buy and install a tremol-no and itd be just as good



minus some sweet string through body sustain and easy re-stringing (on hardtail you just have to pull the strings through the body)


----------



## Scott (Oct 30, 2006)

A real man uses a trem


----------



## concatenation (Oct 30, 2006)

Scott said:


> A real wanker uses a trem



true


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 30, 2006)

concatenation said:


> true


False!


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 30, 2006)

concatenation said:


> minus some sweet string through body sustain and easy re-stringing (on hardtail you just have to pull the strings through the body)


you knows its only about three seconds to cut off the length of unnedded string plus if a string break you can just unwind it from the tuners a little and reclamp it savung a trip to the local music store


----------



## DangerousTacos (Oct 30, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> False!



Very. All my main guitars are trem equipped, and I don't even use it that much! I just get a nice fuzzy warm feeling from one being there. IF I ever get a Piezo equipped 7 it'll be hardtail tho.

Back to subject?

S7 OMG WTF I NEED TO SAVE MONIZ!!!212!!one!

Some sort of black will obviously be one of the color choices, and another will probably be some sort of maple top (like the FMTT one from a few years ago). Hopefully they'll have some sort of Tobacco Sunburst type finish!


----------



## skattabrain (Oct 30, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> you knows its only about three seconds to cut off the length of unnedded string plus if a string break you can just unwind it from the tuners a little and reclamp it savung a trip to the local music store



so true ... busted the same 6th string 2 different times during late night jamming recently and since it broke at the trem saddle both times ... it was just a, unwind, snip and a reclamp.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 30, 2006)

the thing that is bugging me is that if they insist on giving us another black guitar couldnt they at least give us matching black hardware... i mean with chrome hardware its not as if it'll look as cool as the UV with its mirror pickguard and binding... 

still theres always the posibility it will come in an oil finish anyway  plus its pretty daft complainig about a guitar i havent seen yet but would buy even if it were pink  ill just shut up now and wait till it comes out so i can buy it


----------



## Ryan (Oct 30, 2006)

i think that if ibanez looks at the S's that sell the most, and their respective finishes, you might be able to guess what kind of colors we'd see. I mean, they arent gonna bring back lime-ass green or desert yellow out of the blue. Youre probably gonna see black, and some kind of natural finish; as those are what sell the most now.


----------



## Drache713 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh man...I'm gonna have to start saving up money and hope to god I have enough to buy this when it comes out, otherwise i'll be selling my 7620...this is pretty much my dream guitar, period. ZR7 tremolo = sex.


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 31, 2006)

Remeber guys, this isn't confirmed yet, so don't go selling any precious gear to make a fund. I'm tring to get a response from Ibby. So far it's been vague either way..


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Oct 31, 2006)

idk about being vague buzz mgrath said he held it in his hands.

thats good enough for me i already started saving


----------



## Ryan (Oct 31, 2006)

im starting to think about a Carvin custom 7 instead..


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 1, 2006)

Black with chrome hardware eh? Could've been worse, although if Naren saw one that wasn't black maybe there's going to be a choice of colours?


----------



## nikt (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah

matt black and gloss black


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 1, 2006)

nikt said:


> yeah
> 
> matt black and gloss black



How can that ever be a bad thang?


----------



## nikt (Nov 1, 2006)

too much black guitars on the market?? and black is boring on guitars


----------



## Naren (Nov 1, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Black with chrome hardware eh? Could've been worse, although if Naren saw one that wasn't black maybe there's going to be a choice of colours?



Yeah, but when I saw it, the guy told me himself that the color they are going to release in December hasn't been officially decided on yet. It might have been decided on since I saw the S7, though.



nikt said:


> too much black guitars on the market?? and black is boring on guitars



You're entitled to your opinion, but in my opinion,black is seriously the best-looking most interesting color on guitars. Now I like other colors too (like white, red, forest green, cherryburst, natural, etc.), but black is, by far, the best.

I think there aren't enough black guitars on the market.  Although I would like a special kind of black, different from the just regular "black."


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 1, 2006)

As I said before, a 7 string version of the S520EX would had been insane. I HATE dot inlays, almost every guitar on the world has them.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2006)

Naren said:


> I would like a special kind of black, different from the just regular "black."


Ah, you mean like dark black?


----------



## Ryan (Nov 1, 2006)

I think i'll not make the Will Smith post i was about to. haha


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 1, 2006)

See-through black would be pimptastic.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 1, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> See-through black would be pimptastic.



yes it would, very. Or see-through black burst.


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> As I said before, a 7 string version of the S520EX would had been insane. I HATE dot inlays, almost every guitar on the world has them.



 

I'd really like that one as a backup. Maybe it'll replace the RG as my main axe.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I think i'll not make the Will Smith post i was about to. haha


*Q.*What do you call a black man in a cockpit?





*A:*A Pilot, you rascist fuck. 
(Not directed at you ryan; i was just using your comment as a legup for mine )


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 1, 2006)

Ryan said:


> yes it would, very. Or see-through black burst.


i say see-throuh black cherry


----------



## Ryan (Nov 1, 2006)

...or invisible black cherry!!!11


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd love one in a deep forest green color.


----------



## Naren (Nov 1, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I'd love one in a deep forest green color.



 Don't see those too often. Wish there were more of 'em.



stitch216 said:


> Ah, you mean like dark black?



I was thinking more along the lines of "light black"


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 2, 2006)

Naren said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of "light black"


That would be some shade of gray..


----------



## Stitch (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is a real question about the S7's:Seeing as they are coming (hopefully) with a ZR7 bridge, does this mean the drop 'd' tuners available on last years high-end S-series could theoretically fit on the ZR-7? Because if it does, i see it being a mod to mine at least - i seem to remember at least one guy doing something similar with a hipshot tuner for a low 'A'. I can't find pics of it but it is in the '04 catalogue on the 'DX' models.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> That would be some shade of gray..



But which of the 13(according to Staind)?


----------



## skattabrain (Nov 3, 2006)

i'm not familiar with d-tuners ... can you calibrate them? i assuem you must ... don't know how else it would possibly work. if you can ... then why not on the 7th assuming it's movable?

am i missing something? can you "install" or "upgrade it" onto any zr bridge? or is the whole trem specific for d-tuners?


----------



## Stitch (Nov 3, 2006)

Thats what i was asking; a couple of the high-end S-series had d-tuners fitted on the low 'e' string that allowed them to drop to 'd'. having googled it i've found two variations on the design; one merely has greatly extended travel to allow drop 'd' tuning, the other is some sort of lull button or something mounted on the fine-tuning scwer that you grb and pull/push/twist/fondle.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Nov 3, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> But which of the 13(according to Staind)?


thats 14 for staind. cold had 13, as in 13 ways to bleed on stage


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 3, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> But which of the 13(according to Staind)?




The Pleasant shade, according to fates warning.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 3, 2006)

4 shades according to charlie borwn


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2006)

I decided on the finish.

It shall be:

the blood of 777 virgins


----------



## Ryan (Nov 3, 2006)

thats such an oxymoron


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ryan said:


> thats such an oxymoron


why be a pussy with 666? 777 FTW!!


btw...that would be see-through black cherry...


----------



## Ryan (Nov 3, 2006)

_Somebody_ didnt read the rules of metal... ugh



*canceled*


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ryan said:


> _Somebody_ didnt read the rules of metal... ugh
> 
> 
> 
> *canceled*


Fuck that, 7 string related stuff > *


----------



## Ryan (Nov 3, 2006)

I cant hear you once youve been canceled dude sorry


----------



## technomancer (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I cant hear you once youve been canceled dude sorry


I think you need to take that dick out of your mouth, I can't understand what you're saying.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 4, 2006)

Now dont start getting all offended  This is play talk; im not _really_ canceling you!


----------



## Scott (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah, with 622 posts, you haven't earned the right to cancel people anyway


----------



## Ryan (Nov 4, 2006)

youre so much better than me!!!

Edit: someone needs to find a leaky pic of this S7


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Buz, hook us up with a pic!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 5, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Hey Buz, hook us up with a pic!



Yes; please


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 5, 2006)

Nothing really new. But we aren't the only one's hearing things..
http://www.ibanez.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2503&PN=1

http://www.ibanez.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=710&PN=1&TPN=5


----------



## skinhead (Nov 5, 2006)

Nobody played the Ibanez 8 string that they showed on the NAMM???
i want it!!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 6, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> Here is a real question about the S7's:Seeing as they are coming (hopefully) with a ZR7 bridge, does this mean the drop 'd' tuners available on last years high-end S-series could theoretically fit on the ZR-7? Because if it does, i see it being a mod to mine at least - i seem to remember at least one guy doing something similar with a hipshot tuner for a low 'A'. I can't find pics of it but it is in the '04 catalogue on the 'DX' models.


 
As far as I know they are fittable to any ZR bridge and if you think about it they'd need to be adjustable to allow for different string gauges. I'm already planning on fitting one to any ZR equipped S7 I buy.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 6, 2006)

I want a new 7 string so bad, and NAMM is really the time I will be ready. It's just killing me because I don't know if I can trust the S7 to be even any good, with Ibanez's track record lately.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 6, 2006)

i would really love to try one out first but i can guaran-damn-tee it'll be nigh on impossible to find one anywhere in the UK, if its good ill buy it there and then from the shop and most likely some new pups whilst im at it... im starting to entertain the idea of a D-sonic in the bridge after hearing it in a JP7, im just wondering how it'd fair in mahogany... but thats a whole other subject matter...

where was i?

oh yeah, S7 me wanty!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 6, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> i would really love to try one out first but i can guaran-damn-tee it'll be nigh on impossible to find one anywhere in the UK, if its good ill buy it there and then from the shop and most likely some new pups whilst im at it... im starting to entertain the idea of a D-sonic in the bridge after hearing it in a JP7, im just wondering how it'd fair in mahogany... but thats a whole other subject matter...
> 
> where was i?
> 
> oh yeah, S7 me wanty!



The DS-7 is amazing in an S7, I have one in my S7420BP. They sound better in mahogany than in basswoood 

And yes, I can't wait to see the new S7... some day NAMM will get here


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanna see a pic of it. More than likely, I'll be buying it anyway.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 9, 2006)

Allow me to put forth a crazy propsal: That the new S7 could be an Unearth signature. Before you knock me off as some battery-acid drinking loony, consider:
I)Ibanez modelled that other one with the scratch inlay partly on the Unearth S7's
II)There is a very good chance it will be black
III)I seem to remember Buz saying at least once they were working with Ibanez on designing possible signature models
IV)Lots of people like Unearth and they would suit Ibanez's catalogue nicely - they are starting to stock up on more "metal" players (Mick Thomson, Slipknot and Marty Friedman - you know who he is!) and less "bedroom wankers" (Satch, Vai - i said that just to be controversial. )
I don't think I actually believe this myself, i just thought of it when i was having a particularly long wee (i counted it at 2:33!). Anyways, flame away - feel free to poke holes in my theory


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2006)

Good lord, 2 minutes long? 

The guys in Unearth, I believe, deserve a signature guitar. Shit, if Mick Thomson can have one, there's no reason why Buz and Ken should have one. Especially since they've been using Ibanezes longer.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 9, 2006)

I had consumed 2.5 litres of Pepsi Nex in less than three hours, with no access to the toilet. It felt _good_.


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> I had consumed 2.5 litres of Pepsi Nex in less than three hours, with no access to the toilet. It felt _good_.



I would hope so.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 9, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> Allow me to put forth a crazy propsal: That the new S7 could be an Unearth signature. Before you knock me off as some battery-acid drinking loony, consider:
> I)Ibanez modelled that other one with the scratch inlay partly on the Unearth S7's
> II)There is a very good chance it will be black
> III)I seem to remember Buz saying at least once they were working with Ibanez on designing possible signature models
> ...



defenatly an intresting theory, although i'd be a little pissed if they only brought out an unearth sig and no regular S7, i mean i like unearth theyre a kick ass band but i dont really want stock EMG's if its the only S7 on offer... it'd be cool if they did both anyway though


----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm still hoping Jani or Herman Li get signature models...I want a Destroyer 7 damnit!

...although an S7 in the Green burst or Crimson burst would win!


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 10, 2006)

InTheRavensName said:


> I'm still hoping Jani or Herman Li get signature models...I want a Destroyer 7 damnit!
> 
> ...although an S7 in the Green burst or Crimson burst would win![/quote
> Now were talking!!   ]


----------



## Project2501 (Nov 10, 2006)

This is maddening..................AHHHHHHHHHHHH

I want to see it now... Maybe if I freeze myself .....


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2006)

Project2501 said:


> This is maddening..................AHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I want to see it now... Maybe if I freeze myself .....



Nice. Great episode.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 10, 2006)

Project2501 said:


> This is maddening..................AHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I want to see it now... Maybe if I freeze myself .....





Also, I'd love a green or crimson burst, but we all know the odds of that


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 10, 2006)

Project2501 said:


> This is maddening..................AHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I want to see it now... Maybe if I freeze myself .....



c'mon..... c'mon.......


----------



## includao (Nov 10, 2006)

Project2501 said:


> This is maddening..................AHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I want to see it now... Maybe if I freeze myself .....



C'MOONNN C'MOONNN


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 11, 2006)

petition anyone?


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 11, 2006)

i dont think a petition is in order really, i mean we only have to wait a few months to see if they bring it out.. plus internet pertitions never seem to work


----------



## skinhead (Nov 16, 2006)

includao said:


> C'MOONNN C'MOONNN


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2006)

InTheRavensName said:


> petition anyone?



Patience, grasshopper. It'll be here before you know it. Just don't camp out in front of a music store to get it like the PS3.


----------



## DangerousTacos (Nov 16, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Patience, grasshopper. It'll be here before you know it. Just don't camp out in front of a music store to get it like the PS3.



I saw some idiots doing that at Circuit City today. They had been there since 5am, and there wasn't even a line. So they wasted their time.

Nintendo is better anways


----------



## Nipples (Nov 16, 2006)

DangerousTacos said:


> I saw some idiots doing that at Circuit City today. They had been there since 5am, and there wasn't even a line. So they wasted their time.
> 
> Nintendo is better anways


I have some buddies out right now camping it up too 

Im content with Gears of War atm, and I agree with Nintendo being better


----------



## Stitch (Nov 17, 2006)

I can't help noticing we went off topic after post # 346 
Why is nipples rep disabled?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 17, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> I can't help noticing we went off topic after post # 346
> Why is nipples rep disabled?


You can disable it if you want.


Speaking of the S7...I want binding, if it's literally the S520EX but a 7-string I would be happy.


----------



## Nipples (Nov 17, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> Why is nipples rep disabled?


pfft, cancelled
kidding
rep is for the weak



However, Ive basically given up on the S 

Maybe when a used one pops up Ill pick it up for a better price.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 18, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> You can disable it if you want.
> 
> 
> Speaking of the S7...I want binding, if it's literally the S520EX but a 7-string I would be happy.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 19, 2006)

On Ikebe right now, with a December date for sale. Not a Prestige, which means MIK, I bet.

*EDIT* The second one is the new K7, with an Edge Pro version of the U Bar, in Biker Black.


----------



## Drache713 (Nov 19, 2006)

Jeff said:


> On Ikebe right now, with a December date for sale. Not a Prestige, which means MIK, I bet.
> 
> *EDIT* The second one is the new K7, with an Edge Pro version of the U Bar, in Biker Black.


No fucking way! Dude Jeff, you are the man! Those look sweet as hell! 

EDIT: Damnit, I was almost set on a Hellraiser...now I'm not so sure...


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 19, 2006)

Fucking *YAWN*.

Black. Flat Black. With dots. 

I'll pass, thank you very much. I miss Ibanez from 1989-90, back when they had colored paint.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 19, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Fucking *YAWN*.
> 
> Black. Flat Black. With dots.
> 
> I'll pass, thank you very much. I miss Ibanez from 1989-90, back when they had colored paint.



They discovered that the colored pigment added $0.005 to the cost of the guitars, and in the best interest of the corporation decided that that cost could be eliminted, thus increasing corporate profits


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 19, 2006)

Jeff said:


> *EDIT* The second one is the new K7, with an Edge Pro version of the U Bar, in Biker Black.



bye bye to the Lo Pro I guess


----------



## technomancer (Nov 19, 2006)

Jeff said:


> On Ikebe right now, with a December date for sale. Not a Prestige, which means MIK, I bet.
> 
> *EDIT* The second one is the new K7, with an Edge Pro version of the U Bar, in Biker Black.



Oh god it's got the same pickups as the RG7321. I REALLY hope it doesn't share a neck profile as well. Also, the model number is S7320BK for those that are interested.


----------



## Naren (Nov 19, 2006)

Jeff said:


> On Ikebe right now, with a December date for sale. Not a Prestige, which means MIK, I bet.
> 
> *EDIT* The second one is the new K7, with an Edge Pro version of the U Bar, in Biker Black.



Yep, that looks just like the one I saw at the Ibanez booth at Loud Park, except that the color for the one I saw was greenish-gray. Although black is my favorite color, I would have preferred the greenish-gray.


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2006)

Black is the obvious color. 

Why? Because then, everyone wins.

Black is the cheapest color to put on a guitar. It keeps the cost from spiking due to the increase in cost for different colors.
It also basically gives you a template for getting a custom paint job of your own. If color is that important to you, then you can dish out the extra 200-300 bucks for a re-finish.

And hey, at least they didn't use a regular gloss black.

And the same goes with the inlays. The cheapest possible inlay. If you want something fancier, dish out the cash for it.

It's just a better idea to give a customer a template, and let them do what they want to it, if it's that important to them, instead of Ibanez dishing out the extra money and raising the cost of the instrument that might prevent people from buying the guitar because the color or the inlay is ass ugly to them.


And shut the fuck up. At least you got the damn guitar into production.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmmm, it's too early to say but for now I'm less than impressed. it might be a good backup for my cherrished S7420 though.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 19, 2006)

Scott said:


> Black is the obvious color.
> 
> Why? Because then, everyone wins.
> 
> ...



That's been my feeling all along, people got what they asked for. Fucking enjoy it already.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 19, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> That's been my feeling all along, people got what they asked for. Fucking enjoy it already.



Hey, as long as the neck profile is decent I'm happy with it. The Japanese price is about $670, so hopefully it will be cheaper for the US release, but other than that it's not bad at all.

I do wonder what's up with the hardware color though, as it looks chrome in the pics but the description says cosmo black...


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 19, 2006)

Unless that new Saber is made in Korea, the US price will be more. Ibanez are made in japan. They always cost less there then here.

My feelings on this guitar are... I'm glad theyre making a new 7-string, but it's almost a given that the S7420/S7420FMs would be able to be had for cheaper and probably are better made. Recent Ibanez stuff just isnt the same.

PS: The Lo Pro stopped production in 2001 or so. ALL K7s were made in 2001.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 19, 2006)

Hoooly fuck. I might possibly definately maybe have to possibly buy this


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 19, 2006)

Scott said:


> Black is the obvious color.
> 
> Why? Because then, everyone wins.
> 
> ...



And you end up putting more money into it than the list price of the guitar. Foolish, IMO.

Other manufacturers have no f'ing problem offering more than one color per model. Ibanez never used to either, until they realized that they could have 40 black guitars and people would still buy them.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Nov 19, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> And you end up putting more money into it than the list price of the guitar. Foolish, IMO.
> 
> Other manufacturers have no f'ing problem offering more than one color per model. Ibanez never used to either, until they realized that they could have 40 black guitars and people would still buy them.



Yeah but guitars with fancy paint jobs tend to be more than black ones anyway if they're the same model.

But hell my next guitars going to be a white Jackson so Ibanez can paint there guitars whatever colour they like


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey guys, did you see the new K=7?

We've been always bitching about the inlay, and now look at that... I think Ibanez went too far this time, seems like a joke to us 

And the fucking dot inlays are just gay. Why the hell didn't they make an exact clone of the S520ex? I don't think that would increase costs, it's finishing 2 guitars the same way... Ibanez


----------



## JoryGriffin (Nov 19, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> Hey guys, did you see the new K=7?
> 
> We've been always bitching about the inlay, and now look at that... I think Ibanez went too far this time, seems like a joke to us



But at least it doesnt resemble Korn


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 19, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Fucking *YAWN*.
> 
> Black. Flat Black. With dots.
> 
> I'll pass, thank you very much. I miss Ibanez from 1989-90, back when they had colored paint.



Man no one complained about the dots on the S5407 or the S7420?


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 19, 2006)

JoryGriffin said:


> Yeah but guitars with fancy paint jobs tend to be more than black ones anyway if they're the same model.
> 
> But hell my next guitars going to be a white Jackson so Ibanez can paint there guitars whatever colour they like



Solid colors do not cost more money than each other. 

Look, I like Ibanez, but they're really pushing this stupid black-black-black thing, and I'm sick of it.


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> And you end up putting more money into it than the list price of the guitar. Foolish, IMO.
> 
> Other manufacturers have no f'ing problem offering more than one color per model. Ibanez never used to either, until they realized that they could have 40 black guitars and people would still buy them.



You only end up putting more than the list price into it if it's worth doing so in your opinion. If you want to pretty something up, you gotta put the money into it. Not everyone wants/cares about looks so why make them pay more for something that suits you better?

The S7 was discontinued for a reason: Sales.

If the S7 was doing well enough to stay above water, it never would have been discontinued. So after years of begging, Ibanez caves and decides to give it another chance. So with it's history, and the history of all Ibanez 7's, why would they come right out of the gate with a pimped out guitar that will probably be discontinued within the next 1-2 years for the same reason as before?


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 19, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Man no one complained about the dots on the S5407 or the S7420?



I didn't like em, and it seems boring, like this is just another half-ass rehashed model, downgraded.

It's an unremarkable guitar, with the only selling point that it's an S7, and the ZR trem.

I know you guys are happy with it, but it's not something I would cheer about.



Scott said:


> You only end up putting more than the list price into it if it's worth doing so in your opinion. If you want to pretty something up, you gotta put the money into it. Not everyone wants/cares about looks so why make them pay more for something that suits you better?
> 
> The S7 was discontinued for a reason: Sales.
> 
> If the S7 was doing well enough to stay above water, it never would have been discontinued. So after years of begging, Ibanez caves and decides to give it another chance. So with it's history, and the history of all Ibanez 7's, why would they come right out of the gate with a pimped out guitar that will probably be discontinued within the next 1-2 years for the same reason as before?



Actually, the S died out because all sales of 7 strings died out at the time.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Nov 19, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Solid colors do not cost more money than each other.
> 
> Look, I like Ibanez, but they're really pushing this stupid black-black-black thing, and I'm sick of it.



So how many colours would you like? Black is just popular, they're not going to make loads of different colours when black will sell the same amount and cost them less as its a lot easier to make them all the same. It's annoying but i guess it's just because people LIKE black


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 19, 2006)

JoryGriffin said:


> So how many colours would you like? Black is just popular, they're not going to make loads of different colours when black will sell the same amount and cost them less as its a lot easier to make them all the same. It's annoying but i guess it's just because people LIKE black



Because options are nice. I guess all manufacturers should do this, that way we can all play black guitars. 

Just forget it. This has been a long time coming for me, and I guess I just can't support Ibanez like I used to.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Nov 19, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Because options are nice. I guess all manufacturers should do this, that way we can all play black guitars.
> 
> Just forget it. This has been a long time coming for me, and I guess I just can't support Ibanez like I used to.



Dont worry the Majority will change there mind at some point... colours go in and out of fashion... as soon as everyone refuses black and starts asking for something else Ibanez will either listen or go bankrupt


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Actually, the S died out because all sales of 7 strings died out at the time.



S7=7 string.

Same f'n thing


----------



## Makelele (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll at least have to try this one if it is released over here.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 19, 2006)

Dudes, I totally called it. I said it was gonna be MIK, and it looks like I am right. I deserve mega reps for my psychic nature. 

*Edit* Price at Ikebe is 82,000 yen, or ~$700.

And don't forget:



translated Ikebe site said:


> The new model of the S series which forms RG and the two great authorities appears!


----------



## nyck (Nov 19, 2006)

I think I'll be buying it.... :/
I don't know what to think. Ibanez has disappointed me lots lately.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 19, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Dudes, I totally called it. I said it was gonna be MIK, and it looks like I am right. I deserve mega reps for my psychic nature.



 Yeah because you know, Ibanez has so many MIJ S series guitars out... actually I do hope it's MIK and not MII


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 19, 2006)

I dig that new S7. There's no stupid inlay, simple color. It's all good.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 19, 2006)

Mediocrity at its best. I'm glad they are making a 7-string, but when you can get a KxK for $999.99 thats 10000x nicer, why spend $700-800 on this (youll have to pay near $1000 anyways if you want decent pickups or whatever else). I don't trust anything Ibanez is putting out now. If you guys want a great Saber 7, put down $550 on ebay for a S7420FM and call it a day.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't think I'll be getting either, shame on you Ibanez.


I don't like the "69" inlay on the K-7 either


----------



## Dylan7620 (Nov 19, 2006)

the new s7 looks pretty plain but i'm diggin the new K7... looks VERY nice!


----------



## NDG (Nov 19, 2006)

S7: meh, model number says enough for me.

K7: I think I like this inlay less than the old one if that's possible. To me, the 69 look like dueling sperm.  Maybe I'm just immature.


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 19, 2006)

Im glad I grabbed a 540S7 when I got the chance recently on jemsite. That MIK S leaves me flaccid....


----------



## Loomer (Nov 19, 2006)

Well... I really like it, to be honest.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 19, 2006)

> Mediocrity at its best



I think we've seen worst.
But still... i'll stick to my own 2001 Saber f-o-r-e-v-e-r


----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 19, 2006)

It'd get it  but I don't know, I've seen better

Yer, I'll be hunting an old K7...69+stars<AIDS!


----------



## Drache713 (Nov 19, 2006)

...is this NOT the same thread where everybody was stoked to see an S7 with a ZR7 trem, and now it seems almost everybody is put off by the same guitar? 

Myself, I won't get it - mainly because I don't want another Ibanez or tremolo-equipped 7. However if I was still in the market for a trem equipped Ibby 7, this would be top on my list. 

Also...I perfer the older K7 to the new one.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 19, 2006)

hrmmmm


----------



## concatenation (Nov 19, 2006)

buh buh buh but munky said the new k7 was gonna be hardtail ;(


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 19, 2006)

Ryan said:


> hrmmmm



False  The actual model has the big dots, so it's even worst


----------



## Ryan (Nov 19, 2006)

its dots, ZR, matte black, and cheap PUs. i win the ms cleo award


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 19, 2006)

Ryan said:


> its dots, ZR, matte black, and cheap PUs. i win the ms cleo award


But it lacks 2 frets

I wish it had binding, fuck ibanez.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm annoyed that it's yet-another-black-guitar-from-Ibanez, but you know, I have been waiting to see this babe, and it's got a ZR trem, a mahogany body, so it's pretty much what I've been expecting.

Will I buy it? Probably.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 19, 2006)

Guys, that "69" in the new K7 is actually the zodiac sign for cancer. I think it's pretty cool. Both of them. Frankly, I'm glad everyone seems to hate it. The chances of getting one and not waiting because it's always sold out are much better now.

You guys are fucking impossible to please.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 19, 2006)

I se that you are waitingfor the S7!

So good it's that guitar?


----------



## Donnie (Nov 19, 2006)

Hell yeah! I'll probably order one from Japan before they are out here.


----------



## concatenation (Nov 19, 2006)

it´s black, and only black <3


----------



## Nats (Nov 19, 2006)

depending on price, i'm def gonna buy the new S7!!!


----------



## concatenation (Nov 19, 2006)

Nats said:


> depending on price, i'm def gonna buy the new S7!!!



that makes no sense


----------



## Nats (Nov 19, 2006)

concatenation said:


> that makes no sense



if i can afford it, i'll buy it


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 19, 2006)

I might just see if I can get it imported in time for Christmas.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 19, 2006)

Man I hope this hits the states soon..


----------



## nyck (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't know, I find the S body style so much better than the RG body.
I think I'm just gonna be modifying this thing to my liking. I already have a x2n7 on order for my 7321. I'll probably end up getting a new neck made for it depending on how much I like the current one. I have a thing for maple fretboards and I realy wanna try stainless steel frets and a black vine inlay :]


----------



## NDG (Nov 19, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Guys, that "69" in the new K7 is actually the zodiac sign for cancer.



If a person isn't a cancer, why would he want that on his guitar? maybe if it had the zodiac for scorpio


----------



## DangerousTacos (Nov 19, 2006)

Ikebe has some other new stuff too






j-custom 7-strings Guitar &#65509;202,500

SPECIFICATIONS
Body: Alder
Neck: 5pc Maple / Wenge w/Titanium reinforcement bar
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Position inlay: Off Set Dot
Bridge: Edge Pro 7
Neck pu: EMG 707
Bridge pu: EMG 707
Hardware color: Cosmo Black
Finish: BBK(Bikers Black)

...and there is some other stuff I hadn't seen before there too, that was under the "new Ibanez" models. And here I thought they weren't making any 7 string J Customs anyore


----------



## Nik (Nov 19, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> I might just see if I can get it imported in time for Christmas.



Didn't you get a new K7 like 2 weeks ago  

I wish I could say, "Gee, you know, I want this guitar" and then get it at my own leisure


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 19, 2006)

Nik said:


> Didn't you get a new K7 like 2 weeks ago
> 
> I wish I could say, "Gee, you know, I want this guitar" and then get it at my own leisure



Well technically, it's not even here yet, but yes.

Anyway, I'm not really in a position to say that "I want it, I think I'll just go and get it." I'm going to see if I can ask the folks would they like to get it for me for Christmas, you know?


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 19, 2006)

DangerousTacos said:


> Ikebe has some other new stuff too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHY MUST IT HAVE EMGS!!??!?!?!?


----------



## tehk (Nov 19, 2006)

CUNK CUNK CUNK CUNK!

http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/shopping...g=1&page_cnt=12&order=1&state2=&start_index=0


----------



## DangerousTacos (Nov 19, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> WHY MUST IT HAVE EMGS!!??!?!?!?




Cus someone at Ibanez aparently still knows how to make a good guitar


----------



## darren (Nov 19, 2006)

As i said in the K7 thread, that new S7 is just perfect for stripping and refinishing with tung oil. Cap the headstock with a nice mahogany veneer and you've got one hell of a classy looking guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

darren said:


> As i said in the K7 thread, that new S7 is just perfect for stripping and refinishing with tung oil. Cap the headstock with a nice mahogany veneer and you've got one hell of a classy looking guitar.



Until you get the paint off and realize it' a 12 piece body  Sorry, just remembering IbanezCollector's 4 piece S body.


----------



## nyck (Nov 20, 2006)

darren said:


> As i said in the K7 thread, that new S7 is just perfect for stripping and refinishing with tung oil. Cap the headstock with a nice mahogany veneer and you've got one hell of a classy looking guitar.


Yeah, but the thing is you don't know how many pieces of mahogany it's made of. I'd be really scared to do that after all the business moves Ibanez has been making lately regarding guitars.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 20, 2006)

I think its a totally decent guitar as is. And everyone craps their pants over the S7420, when this is basically the same guitar with an upgraded trem system. _If you ignore where it was maunfactured_, but then again, better things have coming out of Korea recently.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

nyck said:


> Yeah, but the thing is you don't know how many pieces of mahogany it's made of. I'd be really scared to do that after all the business moves Ibanez has been making lately regarding guitars.



 great minds think alike


----------



## nyck (Nov 20, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I think its a totally decent guitar as is. And everyone craps their pants over the S7420, when this is basically the same guitar with an upgraded trem system. _If you ignore where it was maunfactured_, but then again, better things have coming out of Korea recently.


I just hope it's made in Korea rather than Indonesia. Although my 7321 was made in Korea and plays really well, I would rather be safe and get a Korean..


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

tehk said:


> CUNK CUNK CUNK CUNK!
> 
> http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/shopping...g=1&page_cnt=12&order=1&state2=&start_index=0



Yeah, already posted about 8 pages ago...


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 20, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> If a person isn't a cancer, why would he want that on his guitar? maybe if it had the zodiac for scorpio



His daughter is a cancer, I think I pointed that out somewhere.

Also, I think it needs to be pointed out for all of the people worried about it's origin. If no one has noticed yet, all sevens from Ibanez (with a few exceptions) have a similar number code 76/74 (RG7620/RG7420) are Japan, also 75 is too (AX7521). A 1 at the end means it's a hardtail, a 0 means it's a trem. My point is, it's a 73, just like the Rg7321 (Korean). So, 73 means Korea and 72 (AX7221) means Indonesia.

So, I hope that settles it with you people.


----------



## Nipples (Nov 20, 2006)

nyck said:


> Yeah, but the thing is you don't know how many pieces of mahogany it's made of. I'd be really scared to do that after all the business moves Ibanez has been making lately regarding guitars.


Heh heh.

I wouldnt mind covering those pieces with this;


----------



## Ryan (Nov 20, 2006)

Then you can eat Thanksgiving dinner on it!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 20, 2006)

Nipples said:


> Heh heh.
> 
> I wouldnt mind covering those pieces with this;



Jesus, is that Freddy Kruger wood or something?


----------



## Nipples (Nov 20, 2006)

I dont get it


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 20, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> His daughter is a cancer, I think I pointed that out somewhere.
> 
> Also, I think it needs to be pointed out for all of the people worried about it's origin. If no one has noticed yet, all sevens from Ibanez (with a few exceptions) have a similar number code 76/74 (RG7620/RG7420) are Japan, also 75 is too (AX7521). A 1 at the end means it's a hardtail, a 0 means it's a trem. My point is, it's a 73, just like the Rg7321 (Korean). So, 73 means Korea and 72 (AX7221) means Indonesia.
> 
> So, I hope that settles it with you people.



The RG7321 is made in Indonesia now, not Korea.


----------



## NDG (Nov 20, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> His daughter is a cancer, I think I pointed that out somewhere.



That's fine and all, but my point was having a cancer inlay is basically only going to having a deeper meaning to him (and maybe people born under cancer).


----------



## Naren (Nov 20, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> That's fine and all, but my point was having a cancer inlay is basically only going to having a deeper meaning to him (and maybe people born under cancer).



Well, he originally had a guitar made with that cancer inlay custom-made for him and a lot of people said that that guitar looked awesome and that it should be the next K-7. It looks like he took their advice.

I think it'd look cool with an ebony fretboard with no inlays.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 20, 2006)

I think the stars are cool but I'm still not sure about the cancer inlay.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 20, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> His daughter is a cancer, I think I pointed that out somewhere.
> 
> Also, I think it needs to be pointed out for all of the people worried about it's origin. If no one has noticed yet, all sevens from Ibanez (with a few exceptions) have a similar number code 76/74 (RG7620/RG7420) are Japan, also 75 is too (AX7521). A 1 at the end means it's a hardtail, a 0 means it's a trem. My point is, it's a 73, just like the Rg7321 (Korean). So, 73 means Korea and 72 (AX7221) means Indonesia.
> 
> So, I hope that settles it with you people.



As Toshiro said, the RG7321 is now indonesian, and the AX7221 is actually Chinese I think. Nevertheless, the S7320 could be Indonesian, in which case there's no way in hell I'll buy it, even if it's $400.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 20, 2006)

The new Saber is not made in japan? Ack. Save your money and get a Carvin


----------



## Jeff (Nov 20, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> The new Saber is not made in japan? Ack. Save your money and get a Carvin



With the numbering scheme, the specs, and the fact that it's not a Prestige, I highly, highly doubt it. 

I don't see how they expect to compete against Schecter, when Schecter has better spec'd guitars in the same price range, and if rumours hold true, a Floyd equipt Hellraiser 7 coming next year. 

But what the fuck do I know, I'm just the consumer.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll wait and see where's it made, but I'll probably get one. If I like it I'll get it refinished. I've been itching to try a ZR7 bridge and I'd like a guitar with EMG's again. Looks like this could be a contender for scratching both itches.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 20, 2006)

I personally don't care where it was made, it has a ZR7, and if it plays well and if its cheaper, project guitar time...

If i have the money to throw around then..


----------



## Jeff (Nov 20, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I personally don't care where it was made, it has a ZR7, and if it plays well and if its cheaper, project guitar time...
> 
> If i have the money to throw around then..



It's not going to be cheap though. It won't be any less than the $675-$700 it sells for in Japan. That's not super expensive, but not what I'd consider "project guitar" territory either.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 20, 2006)

That doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 20, 2006)

Jeff said:


> As Toshiro said, the RG7321 is now indonesian, and the AX7221 is actually Chinese I think. Nevertheless, the S7320 could be Indonesian, in which case there's no way in hell I'll buy it, even if it's $400.



No, not at all. The 7221 IS indonesian. The 7321 started out as a Korean model, but it switched to Indonesian for cost reasons I guess. They just didn't change the name because of confusion or something.



Mahathera said:


> That's fine and all, but my point was having a cancer inlay is basically only going to having a deeper meaning to him (and maybe people born under cancer).



Are you forgetting the fact it's HIS signature guitar. It's the way HE likes it. The point of signature guitar is for people to have the guitar he uses because they like the person, whoever it might be. The K7 just happens to be a kickass guitar too.


----------



## noodles (Nov 20, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Are you forgetting the fact it's HIS signature guitar. It's the way HE likes it. The point of signature guitar is for people to have the guitar he uses because they like the person, whoever it might be. The K7 just happens to be a kickass guitar too.



More than anything, a signature guitar brings recognition to the brand. A lot of people picked up an Ibanez 7-string because of Korn, but not too many of those people bought an actual K7.

It's the same as sports cars. The Corvette gets the guys in the front door, but eventually they leave with the family car.



Metal Ken said:


> I personally don't care where it was made, it has a ZR7, and if it plays well and if its cheaper, project guitar time...



 The cheaper, the better, actually. As long as the bridge itself isn't cheap, they can make the guitar out of plywood, for all I care. I'm just going to gut it.


----------



## Drache713 (Nov 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> It's the same as sports cars. The Corvette gets the guys in the front door, but eventually they leave with the family car.


Sounds like you're speaking from personal experience?


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 20, 2006)

So you dont think $700 is a lot for a project guitar? For $300 more you could get an KxK. Or for $500 you could get a legit S7420FM on ebay.


----------



## noodles (Nov 20, 2006)

I just want that bridge. If they will sell me the bridge by itself, I'll buy it.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> I just want that bridge. If they will sell me the bridge by itself, I'll buy it.



What's so great about it? I don't know anything about it, not trying to be a smartass.

I'm a hardtail guy now myself though, so I doubt it would interest me personally. Love the Tone Pros on my custom. Sick of trems


----------



## noodles (Nov 20, 2006)

It pivots on roller bearings, like a Kahler, but has the range and stability of Floyd. It pretty much takes the best parts from both designs.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 20, 2006)

I see. This guitar may have interested me in a different time. I don't think I can deal with rosewood boards and dots anymore - need ebony. I dont mind that its bolt-on, but I'm loving my 3 neck-thru guitars right now. I came REALLY close to buying one of those KxKs too.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> It pivots on roller bearings, like a Kahler, but has the range and stability of Floyd. It pretty much takes the best parts from both designs.



Plus the built-in trem setter.


----------



## noodles (Nov 20, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I see. This guitar may have interested me in a different time. I don't think I can deal with rosewood boards and dots anymore - need ebony. I dont mind that its bolt-on, but I'm loving my 3 neck-thru guitars right now. I came REALLY close to buying one of those KxKs too.



That's about where I'm at. I've discovered that I really don't like Rosewood fretboards, since the oily nature of the wood saps away some of the highs. I'm much more of a fan of ebony and maple. I have never been a fan of dots. Give me some cool inlays, or a completely blank fretboard.



Toshiro said:


> Plus the built-in trem setter.



Yeah, I forgot about that.


----------



## concatenation (Nov 20, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Plus the built-in trem setter.



how does that work anyway?


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 20, 2006)

concatenation said:


> how does that work anyway?



[Image Borrowed From Rich Harris' Site]






Extra springs keep the bridge from raising when you bend. It's actually very clever.


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2006)

Maybe I'll get the new S7. Although that J-Custom looks really good too....


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 20, 2006)

DangerousTacos said:


> Ikebe has some other new stuff too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, this is The ONE I have been waiting for *love*


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 20, 2006)

Im not a big Ibanez fan.. But this looks great


----------



## Drew (Nov 20, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Mediocrity at its best. I'm glad they are making a 7-string, but when you can get a KxK for $999.99 thats 10000x nicer, why spend $700-800 on this (youll have to pay near $1000 anyways if you want decent pickups or whatever else). I don't trust anything Ibanez is putting out now. If you guys want a great Saber 7, put down $550 on ebay for a S7420FM and call it a day.



I'm not singling you out, Nick, just pulling this quote because it's indicative about what quite a lot of you were saying. 

[rant mode]

I don't get it. We've wanted a new S7 basically since the site was formed, then when rumours appear that there's actually one in the works, and that lo and behold it really WILL have a ZR7 trem, the whole site flips their collective shit out of excitement.

Then, when the thing actually appears, with what appears to be a list price in the neighborhood of $700 or so, considerably below where I expected it to be, suddenly everyone hates it. 

Someone explain this to me - how is a S7420 a better buy, considering that even guys who DON'T like Ibanez have been hugely impressed by this trem, whereas the 7420's was mediocre at best? It's a mahogany-bodied S-series guitar with an honest-to-god-they-really-made-it-after-all ZR7 trem, all for what it appears will be the price of a C7 Hellraiser. Shouldn't we be elated? 

Ibanez seems to have thrown their hat back into the 7-string ring in a BIG way on this one, offering something that's a radical departure from anything they are currently offering and any of their competitors are selling. Jesus, when I saw how little they were asking for this, even _I_ got excited, and I've never been a massive fan of the S-series body.

I don't understand why you guys aren't all happier than you are. 

[/rant mode]

Also, Nick, since when are you a KxK fan?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 20, 2006)

...I reckon I may hit it...chuck some EMG's or DMZ's in and we're away


----------



## keithb (Nov 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> I don't understand why you guys aren't all happier than you are.



+1

The only thing I'm worried about is how I'll pay for it, and if the gf will kill me for buying another guitar.


----------



## noodles (Nov 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> Someone explain this to me - how is a S7420 a better buy, considering that even guys who DON'T like Ibanez have been hugely impressed by this trem, whereas the 7420's was mediocre at best? It's a mahogany-bodied S-series guitar with an honest-to-god-they-really-made-it-after-all ZR7 trem, all for what it appears will be the price of a C7 Hellraiser. Shouldn't we be elated?





I'm one of the aforementioned guys who doesn't like Ibanez. If they bring these to the states, I will buy one, because I want that trem. It could be a pink with purple polka dots basswood guitar for all I care. I want that trem.


----------



## Scott (Nov 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> [rant mode]
> 
> I don't get it. We've wanted a new S7 basically since the site was formed, then when rumours appear that there's actually one in the works, and that lo and behold it really WILL have a ZR7 trem, the whole site flips their collective shit out of excitement.
> 
> ...



Well said.

You wanna know what I hate?

I love the guitar. I fucking love it. I love the body shape, the thickness of the body. I dig the color of it. I love the idea of a ZR7 trem. I love the price. I FUCKING love the fact that it's a 22 fret 7 string. 

I love everything about this damn guitar.

THAT'S what I hate.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Nov 20, 2006)

Scott said:


> Well said.
> 
> You wanna know what I hate?
> 
> ...



haha Damn right


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Scott said:


> Well said.
> 
> You wanna know what I hate?
> 
> ...



Wow, that is actually funny.
Great post


----------



## Jeff (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll definitely give it fair consideration, as long as it's not Indonesian. If it is, forget it. If it's MIK, then I'll probably give it a go. Replacing the pickups is a given anyway. When was the last time you got a guitar from IBZ under a grand that didn't need new pickups? 

The ZR trem is sexy, and I generally hate trems. When I played the S520EX, it was the first time in ages I had fun on a trem.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> how is a S7420 a better buy, considering that even guys who DON'T like Ibanez have been hugely impressed by this trem, whereas the 7420's was mediocre at best? It's a mahogany-bodied S-series guitar with an honest-to-god-they-really-made-it-after-all ZR7 trem, all for what it appears will be the price of a C7 Hellraiser. Shouldn't we be elated?



Exactly my point.


----------



## Nipples (Nov 20, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> Ok, this is The ONE I have been waiting for *love*



For real man.

Offtopic:
Would I order a J Custom through my Ibby dealer, or would I have to go through somwhere in Japan or wherever?


----------



## Scott (Nov 20, 2006)

Through somewhere in Japan.


----------



## Pablo (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, the only thing that will keep me from getting the new S-7 is if it's made in Indonesia (that S7*3*20 is slightly worrying)... I'm not blown away by the colour (I mean... it's just black fcol), but It doesn't scare me off either. If I grow too sick and tired of black, I'll just strip it... oh and the price is quite a bit lower than I expected it to be 

I just wrote an email to Tsuji at Ikebe to (hopefully) clarify a few issues. My questions were:

Where is the guitar built?
Which neck shape does the guitar have?
Will you be getting the guitar in other colours besides black?

I'll let you guys know how he responds.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Drew (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice. 

I played an indonesian 7321 recently - it actually wasn't half-bad, pickups aside. Course, that's a $299 or $399 guitar, though - for $699 (my guess), I'd expect it to be Korean. 

If the build quality's there, then even an indonesian S7321 for $699 isn't a bad deal at all, but I'd want to play the exact guitar in person before buying, and not order. 

If it's Korean, and build quality is on par with my Schecters, then $699 for one of these (again, a best-guess price based on the JPY figures), is a steal.


----------



## Pablo (Nov 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> If it's Korean, and build quality is on par with my Schecters, then $699 for one of these (again, a best-guess price based on the JPY figures), is a steal.


That's what I'm hoping for


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 20, 2006)

Well i like hte new korn model - the new inlay looks better than the old K7 (IMO)

as for the S - looks pretty nice and if that is the price then I would consider buying one but lately I have had hardtail and rsa fever so i dunno ...


----------



## Jeff (Nov 21, 2006)

Drew said:


> Nice.
> 
> I played an indonesian 7321 recently - it actually wasn't half-bad, pickups aside. Course, that's a $299 or $399 guitar, though - for $699 (my guess), I'd expect it to be Korean.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say it's a steal, given the pickups. Schecters in that range come with quality pickups. But it's still not too bad.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 21, 2006)

I definately think that this new S7 is a badass idea, and the coolest thing is, it'll probably drive down the prices of the S7420FMTT and the 540S7. I'd rather get a 540S7 or a S7321 before a S7421.


----------



## forelander (Nov 21, 2006)

Fuck if this comes to Australia I might have to buy it.


----------



## nikt (Nov 21, 2006)

I will wait till some reviews of the S7320 will show up and them probably going to buy one if they will be positive. I like the look of it,even as I was complaining about the black color.


----------



## Naren (Nov 21, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'm not singling you out, Nick, just pulling this quote because it's indicative about what quite a lot of you were saying.
> 
> [rant mode]
> 
> ...



 Very good post, Drew. I personally can't see one problem with the guitar. I'm not a fan of s series guitars, but the fact that this one has this ZR trem, looks cooler than most s series Ibanezes I've seen, and is an affordable price, I'd consider it for my next seven (although I probably won't be buying another guitar for at least another year).


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 21, 2006)

Naren, any chance you could keep an eye out for one in a store and try it? I'd love to hear a first hand review.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm really hoping they bring it in right at $650 or so, but I kinda doubt it. That'd be sweet though.


----------



## Drew (Nov 21, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I wouldn't say it's a steal, given the pickups. Schecters in that range come with quality pickups. But it's still not too bad.



Fair enough... Say they can sell them for $599 stateside, though - that's cheaper than I'm expecting by about a hundred, but if they price them like that, well, that's new pricing on a C7 Blackjack. $120 or so for a set of Dimarzios (since that's what by and large Ibanez guys prefer), and you're almost exactly on par with the Hellraiser. And, if you're a trem user, the S7321 with the ZR7 trem is easily worth that over the two C7's. Hell, if you don't like XL scales, and a lot of guys don't, it's worth it right for there. 

I've been kind of temted to pick up another blackjack and get it routed for a Hipshot 7-string 2-point trem, as frankly I consider the Blackjack, especially used, the best deal on the 7-string market right now. However, before I do that, I'm going to want to spend some playtime on the new S7. It's literally about $3-500 cheaper than I thought it would be, and I'm seriously curious.


----------



## Naren (Nov 21, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Naren, any chance you could keep an eye out for one in a store and try it? I'd love to hear a first hand review.



The guy told me it'll be available to buy in December, so there'll probably be some in some stores next month. I'll probably drop by the Ishibashi in Ikebukuro in early January (or even possibly mid-December) to see if they have any in stock. If they do, I'll make sure to try one out.


----------



## Scott (Nov 21, 2006)

[action=Scott]hates you all.[/action]


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, i totally dig this. when it hits stateside, i'll pick one up and see how well i like it to the UV/K7

Chances are i'll have to ditch one of the three because i can't justify having them all. To my advantage, i _love_ the S body


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 21, 2006)

wow, you dont come on here for a few days and you miss all this...  and a new K7 wow, well i think ill be selling the last of my six string guitars to pick up the S7 and if only i could afford the new K7 too, it looks quite hot as well


----------



## Jeff (Nov 21, 2006)

Drew said:


> Fair enough... Say they can sell them for $599 stateside, though - that's cheaper than I'm expecting by about a hundred, but if they price them like that, well, that's new pricing on a C7 Blackjack. $120 or so for a set of Dimarzios (since that's what by and large Ibanez guys prefer), and you're almost exactly on par with the Hellraiser. And, if you're a trem user, the S7321 with the ZR7 trem is easily worth that over the two C7's. Hell, if you don't like XL scales, and a lot of guys don't, it's worth it right for there.
> 
> I've been kind of temted to pick up another blackjack and get it routed for a Hipshot 7-string 2-point trem, as frankly I consider the Blackjack, especially used, the best deal on the 7-string market right now. However, before I do that, I'm going to want to spend some playtime on the new S7. It's literally about $3-500 cheaper than I thought it would be, and I'm seriously curious.



Good points. I am in the market for second 7, and it's really at this point between the Blackjack and the S7. I am not interested in spending the kinda dough a Carvin costs, as much as I love them, and I really want something different than what the Agile offers, which is just too close in spec to a basswood RG.


----------



## Drew (Nov 21, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Good points. I am in the market for second 7, and it's really at this point between the Blackjack and the S7. I am not interested in spending the kinda dough a Carvin costs, as much as I love them, and I really want something different than what the Agile offers, which is just too close in spec to a basswood RG.



For what it's worth, I'm virtually positive I won't sell my Blackjack for an S7 - it just blows my mind that you can buy a guitar this cool for what I paid for it. A lot of that, though, is that I bought it as a "rhythm specific" axe, just for a different set of tones to track rhythm guitars with. I suspect it'll make an appearance on at least one track for a lead guitar, but I just wanted a mahogany fixed bridge guitar to beat on and hit a different set of frequencies than my UV. 

With the shorter scale (cause, let's be realistic, I love the tone of the C7, but there's definitely certain things that are easier to pull off without that extra inch - I still can't juggle the riff and harmonic line in that demo I just posted on my C7, while I can on my UV) and a trem, the S7 definitely takes the edge as a lead instrument, so it depends on your application. For me and for what I like to play, the S7 won't supercede my current Blackjack, because for what I bought it for, the Blackjack is the better match. But, if I was looking for a Blackjack with a trem, since for me that'd be more of a lead guitar, for me it'd come down to build quality. 

Either way, I'm really excited to see this thing really hitting the market.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I think its a totally decent guitar as is. And everyone craps their pants over the S7420, when this is basically the same guitar with an upgraded trem system. _If you ignore where it was maunfactured_, but then again, better things have coming out of Korea recently.



yep, well as long as its a good quality guitar then its all good. i wouldn't buy one but its nice to see its coming out.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 21, 2006)

Drew said:


> For what it's worth, I'm virtually positive I won't sell my Blackjack for an S7 - it just blows my mind that you can buy a guitar this cool for what I paid for it. A lot of that, though, is that I bought it as a "rhythm specific" axe, just for a different set of tones to track rhythm guitars with. I suspect it'll make an appearance on at least one track for a lead guitar, but I just wanted a mahogany fixed bridge guitar to beat on and hit a different set of frequencies than my UV.
> 
> With the shorter scale (cause, let's be realistic, I love the tone of the C7, but there's definitely certain things that are easier to pull off without that extra inch - I still can't juggle the riff and harmonic line in that demo I just posted on my C7, while I can on my UV) and a trem, the S7 definitely takes the edge as a lead instrument, so it depends on your application. For me and for what I like to play, the S7 won't supercede my current Blackjack, because for what I bought it for, the Blackjack is the better match. But, if I was looking for a Blackjack with a trem, since for me that'd be more of a lead guitar, for me it'd come down to build quality.
> 
> Either way, I'm really excited to see this thing really hitting the market.



I just want something different tonewise, which is why I'd get an S7 and throw in a JB7/Jazz7 combo in it, as opposed to the 1527 with Blaze combo that I'll have. 

Since the Blackjack already has a similar config, it's quite attractive. Also, can't you put Graphtech Ghost piezos in the Blackjack? That'd be f'ing sweet, to have an extended scale 7 with an acoustic sound.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 21, 2006)

Some people are never happy with anything. If you hate/ don't care about this then why psot in this thread?


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 21, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Some people are never happy with anything. If you hate/ don't care about this then why psot in this thread?



Because it's a common misconception that bitching on the internet makes you a better person in real life?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I must admit I must be one of the only people that miss pickup rings, and the dot inlays aren't great, but if you're that bothered about dots, then simply go off and get someone to custom inlay the fretboard, or put an ebony fretboars on it. Hell, it's what I'd do given the cash.

Flat black is a good colour choice. If people don't like it, then get it refinished!

But for an S7, well, i like it, flat black suits it, and i may even give the ZR another go as i didn't get on with the feel of it (poked in the palm muting hand) so it'd be a maybe.

But at least it's not a crap colour like Blue. Black will sell more guitars, it's the bottom line.


The K7 looks, well, meh. Inlay issues again, except this time it looks like a "my first evil astrology class"

As for stock pickups, well, most people replace them to taste. Better a cheaper guitar than one where you'll end up swapping out the pickups anyway.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 21, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Well, I must admit I must be one of the only people that miss pickup rings, and the dot inlays aren't great, but if you're that bothered about dots, then simply go off and get someone to custom inlay the fretboard, or put an ebony fretboars on it. Hell, it's what I'd do given the cash.
> 
> Flat black is a good colour choice. If people don't like it, then get it refinished!
> 
> ...




 I wish more guitar manufacturers would use pickup rings too.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 21, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I wish more guitar manufacturers would use pickup rings too.



Me too, since it has no effect on tone, no matter what anyone wants to say.


----------



## noodles (Nov 21, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I wish more guitar manufacturers would use pickup rings



so I could replace them with awesome rings from Frets on the Net.  

[action=Noodles]doesn't care how shameless his plug is, because Budman's stuff owns.[/action]


----------



## Rick (Nov 21, 2006)

noodles said:


> so I could replace them with awesome rings from Frets on the Net.
> 
> [action=Noodles]doesn't care how shameless his plug is, because Budman's stuff owns.[/action]



Very nice. I might have to pick one up now!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 21, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Me too, since it has no effect on tone, no matter what anyone wants to say.



Bang on! Plus, pickup rings mean that adjusting the actual pickup height doesn't require an engineering degree...


----------



## Jeff (Nov 22, 2006)

I've always thought that anyone that thinks pickup rings alter the tone are cork sniffing elitist homo-fags. 

But that's just my opinion, what do I know.


----------



## Pablo (Nov 22, 2006)

I just got a mail from Riyo Tsuji from Ikebe Gakki with answers to my questions, here is what he wrote:

_Dear Mr. Eske Meldgaard Krogh,

Thank you for your reply.
This guitar will issue in Dec.
Because, We don't have any info about it.

Maybe, It is made in Korea or Indonesia.
I don't know this neck profile.
It has only Black color.

Thank you,

RIYO-TSUJI / INTERNATIONAL SALES
IKEBE MUSICAL INSTRUMENTS STORE CO.,LTD
72,KANDA SAKUMAGASHI,CHIYODAKU,TOKYO,
101-0026 JAPAN_

So only one piece of solid information: it will only come in *BLACK*!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 22, 2006)

Pablo said:


> So only one piece of solid information: it will only come in *BLACK!*



Impressive


----------



## Nats (Nov 22, 2006)

Pablo said:


> So only one piece of solid information: it will only come in *BLACK*!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 22, 2006)

In Japan at least. 
They've been known to carry guitars with different options than whats available in the in US.


----------



## DangerousTacos (Nov 22, 2006)

If sales go well, they'll probably add more colors.


----------



## nyck (Nov 22, 2006)

DangerousTacos said:


> If sales go well, they'll probably add more colors.


Just like the s520ex. It started out as black, then after few months of good sales, they now have the matte green and grey finishes.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah, now the problem there is everyone will be thinking
"So, everyone has to buy an S7320 before me, so i can get a transparent finished maple cap." 
How many people here are happy with a black one?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 22, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> How many people here are happy with a black one?



I'll be just fine with it, thanks.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah, good! One sale down, 2999 left to go 'til they make more finishes


----------



## Donnie (Nov 22, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I'll be just fine with it, thanks.


Ha, no shit. I'll just repaint the bastard if I need it in a different color.  I couldn't really give two craps what color a guitar is.


----------



## noodles (Nov 22, 2006)

Dude, I don't care what fucking color it is. I don't care how many frets it is. I don't care where it is made. I just want that trem.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> Dude, I don't care what fucking color it is. I don't care how many frets it is. I don't care where it is made. I just want that trem.



Exactly...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> Dude, I don't care what fucking color it is. I don't care how many frets it is. I don't care where it is made. I just want that trem.



Hehe let me know once you've abused Rob into doing templates for them so I can get an SS7 with the ZR as the bridge (even if I have to buy an S and dismember it).


----------



## noodles (Nov 22, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Exactly...



Why are the non-Ibby guys the ones defending this guitar?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 22, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Hehe let me know once you've abused Rob into doing templates for them so I can get an SS7 with the ZR as the bridge (even if I have to buy an S and dismember it).



Why do I foresee a lot of this? 



noodles said:


> Why are the non-Ibby guys the ones defending this guitar?



'Cause the Ibby guys all love the LoPro.


----------



## Rick (Nov 22, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I'll be just fine with it, thanks.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Nov 22, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I just got a mail from Riyo Tsuji from Ikebe Gakki with answers to my questions, here is what he wrote:
> 
> _Dear Mr. Eske Meldgaard Krogh,
> 
> ...



how long did it take to recieve a reply? I sent them an email 2 days ago, no reply yet....


----------



## Scott (Nov 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> Why are the non-Ibby guys the ones defending this guitar?



I defended it and 3/4 of my (electric) guitars are Ibanez


----------



## noodles (Nov 22, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Hehe let me know once you've abused Rob into doing templates for them so I can get an SS7 with the ZR as the bridge (even if I have to buy an S and dismember it).



Probably never. Rob doesn't want to put anything on his guitars that has the name of a different guitar manufacturer on it.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> Why are the non-Ibby guys the ones defending this guitar?



Hey I like it, I'm just a bit more excited about the KXK at the moment


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 22, 2006)

I fucking love it, I'm buying it (most likely, unless I end up with the new K7).

I just don't know what the big deal is, ibanez isn't going to go out on a limb and make a production guitar with all these colors and different inlays and espeically not make it in Japan just to please a market that might not be there. They are just making a base model that everyone can appreciate (at whatever level, if it's perfect now, great, if you need to upgrade it to make it perfect, even better for you). Odds are if it came in a different color than Black FAR more people would complain. I mean, Black is the highest selling color of guitar.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 22, 2006)

It may be simple but I like it. I think it will look fuckin' perfect next to my S7420FM.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 22, 2006)

Black suits me just fine


----------



## DangerousTacos (Nov 22, 2006)

Scott said:


> I defended it and 3/4 of my (electric) guitars are Ibanez



If a lefty (that won't be able to play this guitar) can defend this guitar, then why can't the rest of you?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey, I was defending it too! I'd like a colour other than black, but fuck it, I'm just glad to see the S7 back and even happier it has the ZR bridge. Provded it's not Indonesian crap, I'm buying one. If it's Indonesian, I'll have to play it first. I'll buy it if I find a good one.


----------



## Naren (Nov 23, 2006)

I was defending it. I don't really consider myself an "Ibby guy," although, out of the major companies making sevens, I prefer Ibanezes the best. As for the S7, I never said one bad thing about it. My favorite color is black (all the guitars i own right now are black) and that ZR trem looks awesome. I normally don't like the S body shape much, but this one looks pretty appealing. The price looks pretty reasonable too.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been defending it all along as well.

The only problem I have is that it just doesn't seem to be coming out fast enough.


----------



## Bassies7string (Nov 23, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> The only problem I have is that it just doesn't seem to be coming out fast enough.



+1, and my fear is that it wont come to Europe, or at an insane price. (1527 800 eur / 1,035.37 usd. And thats RETAIL...) 

Ah fuck it, i'm getting one (one way or the other)


----------



## Martin_777 (Nov 23, 2006)

Bassies7string said:


> +1, and my fear is that it wont come to Europe, ...



I contacted the German distributor for Ibanez Musik Meinl and they told me that the S7 will be released in Germany somewhen in 2007. They could not or did not want to give an exact date of the release and a price but I'm guessing that they will release it arround March or April and introduce it at the Musikmesse in Frankfurt.

I hope it won't be too expensive. I'm planning to buy one as well.


----------



## Nats (Nov 23, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I've been defending it all along as well.
> 
> The only problem I have is that it just doesn't seem to be coming out fast enough.



+1


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> Probably never. Rob doesn't want to put anything on his guitars that has the name of a different guitar manufacturer on it.



Damn, that's a bummer. So I guess it's OFR or nothing when he starts offering the trem option  Then again it does make sense as he's trying to build a guitar brand as opposed to being a straight custom shop.


----------



## Pablo (Nov 23, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> how long did it take to recieve a reply? I sent them an email 2 days ago, no reply yet....



It took me a day. Are you mailing Riyo or Ikebe's info mail address? If you are mailing Ikebe, it may take a while for it to reach anyone who speaks english...
Riyo's mail address is: [email protected]




Martin_777 said:


> I contacted the German distributor for Ibanez Musik Meinl and they told me that the S7 will be released in Germany somewhen in 2007. They could not or did not want to give an exact date of the release and a price but I'm guessing that they will release it arround March or April and introduce it at the Musikmesse in Frankfurt.
> 
> I hope it won't be too expensive. I'm planning to buy one as well.


To my knowledge German Ibby prices are fairly close to Danish... which means that it may well be cheaper to import it from Japan, than buying it locally.
The moment I get confirmation that it's Korean, I'm buying it - black or not! Well, maybe not _the moment_ - I'll probably wait untill I'm going to Japan in the spring (which will save me shipping and import tax - as I'm a sneaky bastard  ).

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Martin_777 (Nov 23, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I'll probably wait untill I'm going to Japan in the spring (which will save me shipping and import tax - as I'm a sneaky bastard  ).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Eske



Wanna bring 2? I'll take one.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 23, 2006)

Ha, i'm off to Japan in April. And guess what im bringing back?


----------



## NDG (Nov 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> Why are the non-Ibby guys the ones defending this guitar?



I don't consider myself an Ibby guy, but I allowed my expectations to be too lofty for this. It's not as disappointing as I initially thought; it very well could be worth its price.


----------



## nyck (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm gonna buy it the second I see it go for sale. I'll be selling my S540OL w/ maple board for this thing...


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd rather spend less on the guitar and then spend the money to customize _Exactly_ the way I want ( pickups, color , ect.). Not everybody wants EMG's or a Tonezone and Air Norton combo- so why jack up the price on something 50% of buyers are going to rip out?


----------



## CL7 (Nov 23, 2006)

I think the new S7 is very sexy but as much as I love Ibanez's...if ESP brings out the new line of LTD MH7s, M7s, or F7s(i heard they will be bringing one if not all of these models out at winter NAMM) i'll be getting one of them instead.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 24, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> Ha, i'm off to Japan in April. And guess what im bringing back?


 
Really... fancy bringing one back for me? 



CL7 said:


> I think the new S7 is very sexy but as much as I love Ibanez's...if ESP brings out the new line of LTD MH7s, M7s, or F7s(i heard they will be bringing one if not all of these models out at winter NAMM) i'll be getting one of them instead.


 
I might have to try out a new MH7 if it appears. They currently offer an ESP F7 in flat back, twin EMG's and a sanskrit inlay. Unfortunately being ESP it's *very* pricey.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 24, 2006)

CL7 said:


> I think the new S7 is very sexy but as much as I love Ibanez's...if ESP brings out the new line of LTD MH7s, M7s, or F7s(i heard they will be bringing one if not all of these models out at winter NAMM) i'll be getting one of them instead.



I'm lusting for a DV8-7 to come out, want it so bad


----------



## Ryan (Nov 24, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> They currently offer an ESP F7 in flat back, twin EMG's and a sanskrit inlay. Unfortunately being ESP it's *very* pricey.



you have a link for that?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> you have a link for that?


http://www.espguitars.co.jp/oversea/standard_gt/f_std_s7.html


----------



## Ryan (Nov 25, 2006)

o what an extremely cool inlay!  
and imma want a trem. other than that, it still too expensive.  

thanks for linkin' though


----------



## technomancer (Nov 25, 2006)

Ryan said:


> o what an extremely cool inlay!
> and imma want a trem. other than that, it still too expensive.
> 
> thanks for linkin' though



Keep in mind, once again, that Japanese ESPs are pretty much custom shop instruments, not production guitars.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 25, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> http://www.espguitars.co.jp/oversea/standard_gt/f_std_s7.html



Very nice


----------



## Jeff (Nov 25, 2006)

that's going to be tough, if ESP/LTD comes out with new 7's. Could 2007 be the 7 string renaissance?


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 25, 2006)

Jeff said:


> that's going to be tough, if ESP/LTD comes out with new 7's. Could 2007 be the 7 string renaissance?



Talking to people and reading interviews and such, it seems as if more people are moving towards extended range instruments. I suppose this could just be that I am paying more attention to it now, but I don't believe that to be the case. None of my friends have expressed any desire to pick up a seven though. I'll convince them soon enough  .


----------



## noodles (Nov 25, 2006)

It will never be a return to the "must have" period in the nineties, but I do think the instrument is growing in popularity with people who want the extended range it provides. All the guys who bought a seven for the low B are now downtuning.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 25, 2006)

LTD F7 = Ross' Monies


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Nov 25, 2006)

I just hope this lowers the price on the old S7s but that ZR7 trem does look interesting


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 26, 2006)

2007 - The year of the 7 string

Hmmm sounds like a prophecy


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Nov 26, 2006)

Apparently the zr7 doubles as a knitting machine


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 26, 2006)

METAL_ZONE said:


> Apparently the zr7 doubles as a knitting machine



 i should get my parents to buy one for my grandmother


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2006)

METAL_ZONE said:


> Apparently the zr7 doubles as a knitting machine



I guess I'll be getting my mom one for her birthday then.


----------



## Makelele (Nov 26, 2006)

Has anyone sent an email to Ikebe asking where the guitar is made? They'd probably know.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 26, 2006)

METAL_ZONE said:


>




Naren's gonna have fun with this.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 26, 2006)

Makelele said:


> Has anyone sent an email to Ikebe asking where the guitar is made? They'd probably know.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=315385&postcount=519


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 26, 2006)

just realised ive been looking at a picture of the new S7 on the ibanez UK site, on the LOUDPARK 06 section, this is probally the one that naren saw:






sorry its so small, but its nice to see a propper picture of it, not just the airbrushed pictures that they will have on the site and that they currently have on Ikebe at the moment, makes me a giddy in anticipation


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 26, 2006)

I like that flat silver finish on the top right one, they should release it in that color.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 26, 2006)

at the moment i dont really mind what colour it is... i just want it out so i can play one and see if its worth buying


----------



## nyck (Nov 26, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> just realised ive been looking at a picture of the new S7 on the ibanez UK site, on the LOUDPARK 06 section, this is probally the one that naren saw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that binding on the neck?!!?! :]]]


nevermind, doesn't look like it.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 27, 2006)

lol you got yourself all excited

o yah, and that one in the pic looks like gloss black, and the one on ikebe is matte. more color options??


----------



## Naren (Nov 28, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> just realised ive been looking at a picture of the new S7 on the ibanez UK site, on the LOUDPARK 06 section, this is probally the one that naren saw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's it. It's a little more gray than I remembered, though... I remembered it being a grayish green, but in that pic, it's more like a light gray with no other colors mixed in... 



Metal Ken said:


> Naren's gonna have fun with this.



Nah, I'm not even gonna bother. You all know my hatred for machine translations. I could go to the actual site and give a summary of what they're actually saying (I can't even begin to guess how it mis-translated to say it has a knitting machine...), but that'd just be a bunch of effort for stuff we already know. That web translator is so bad, it translated "string" as "chord."


----------



## Nipples (Nov 28, 2006)

Does it really need that gay-ass mountain under the selector switch?


----------



## Naren (Nov 28, 2006)

Nipples said:


> Does it really need that gay-ass mountain under the selector switch?



"mountain"?   Whatchu talkin' 'bout?


----------



## nyck (Nov 28, 2006)

Nipples said:


> Does it really need that gay-ass mountain under the selector switch?


Yes it does actually. If you've opened up the cavity of a S series, you'll see how shallow it is. I don't think a regular selector switch without the plastic mounting thingy would fit..


----------



## Nipples (Nov 28, 2006)

^Nope never seen the insides, but that sucks, maybe if I get one Id fill the holes where it was, and add a push/pull selector knob \m/

Meh, I exaggerate a tad sometimes. I just dont like the stupid piece, I can live with it, but its stupid.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 28, 2006)

The S series control cavity is really shallow, the switch is actually deeper than the cavity and that's why it has the bulge. Before that they had 3 small on/off push buttons for the pickups which looked a bit dodgy. There's no way you'd get a push/pull pot in there.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 28, 2006)

Thats the price you pay for the most comfortable guitar in thw world 
Haha, metalfiend, i'd consider it - i'd need the money tho 
It doesn;t look like i'm getting one now-i'm getting that 8 string made, so i'll wait for the market to crash on S7420FMTW (not that there is one ) and get one for like $100 and a nice roast duck.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 28, 2006)

I'll be hitting that!


----------



## Nipples (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh well. Guess its Carvin for me in January


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 29, 2006)

That new S7 looks pretty interesting.... since I've never tried one of the older S-style 7 strings, do they sound thin at all or can they bring the low-end like other full-thickness 7-strings can? I've owned a couple normal S-series and SZ-series guitars and I preferred the tone of the SZs to the S because it sounded fuller and a bit thicker overall, but if the S-series 7 strings don't sound thin I might be considering picking one of these up....


----------



## Makelele (Nov 29, 2006)

My 540S doesn't sound thin at all, after replacing the pickups.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't comment on the new one yet, obviously, but I've just sold an S7420 to pay for my KXK custom. It was a tough decision to let it go as it's such a nice guitar. The stock pickups are crap, but with a good aftermarket pickup it can chunk with the best of them. It's all important to get a good amp sound too of course. One of my friends plays an S7420 fitted with an EMG 707 and tuned down to G#, very, very chunky.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 29, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I can't comment on the new one yet, obviously, but I've just sold an S7420 to pay for my KXK custom. It was a tough decision to let it go as it's such a nice guitar. The stock pickups are crap, but with a good aftermarket pickup it can chunk with the best of them. It's all important to get a good amp sound too of course. One of my friends plays an S7420 fitted with an EMG 707 and tuned down to G#, very, very chunky.



Ken from Unearth played a modded S7420for years, outfitted with a EMG 707.


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> Ken from Unearth played a modded S7420for years, outfitted with a EMG 707.



And it sounded fucking amazing.


----------



## AVH (Dec 4, 2006)

The new Indo-made S7320BK will be available in Mar 07.


----------



## Scott (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, really? Indonesia? I expected at LEAST Korean made.


----------



## AVH (Dec 4, 2006)

Scott said:


> Wow, really? Indonesia? I expected at LEAST Korean made.


 
I believe any x3xx axe is made in Indo for awhile now. I could be wrong, but I don't think so.
I also got a few other cool new release tidbits as well, heh, heh.


----------



## Scott (Dec 4, 2006)

Anything that'd interest moi?


----------



## AVH (Dec 4, 2006)

Scott said:


> Anything that'd interest moi?


 
Sorry Scott, but I didn't see anything about any lefty versions of any new 7/8 etc.


----------



## Scott (Dec 4, 2006)

figures. Guess I can go ahead with my new 6 string plans 

Edit: Wait, that's a good thing! My 7's will hold their value now


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 4, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> Sorry Scott, but I didn't see anything about any lefty versions of any new 7/8 etc.


 
So are there any other new 7 strings, and I guess the 8's are in there too? I've heard some very positive rumours they're finally being unveiled at NAMM.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 4, 2006)

...please god...
Just a fricking Meshuggah sig, thats what they need. From what i have heard, the Spider III's have been flying off the shelves because of the Meshuggah presets etc...
And a Lundgren equipped, piezo saddled, 30" Ibanez 8 would just suit me _so_ much...


----------



## AVH (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey dudes, home from work.....
Ok, I mentioned the S7 already...now from what I'm to understand : 

The new redesigned K7 in Biker Black is expected Jan 07, and the K7 GSF (Green Shadow Flat) in Feb. 07

...which leads us to the big (to some of us) news: the new RG8! I'm not posting the model # (in case it changes), all i can tell you is that it's supposedly a Japanese-made Prestige RG8, and that apparently it's going to be offered in Galaxy Black (GK). I'm quite sure it will be unveiled at NAMM in January, which means it will in our hands by about summertime, which is usually about the right timespan after announcing it to hit the streets. 

Let's wait and see....hehheh. I know I'm stoked. Yea!


----------



## Scott (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmm...Production 8 string...

Time for me to step it up and get a custom 8


----------



## Ror3h (Dec 4, 2006)

FUCK YES!!
I neeeeeeeeed that 8 string!


----------



## Scott (Dec 4, 2006)

Do you have the price for it yet?


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 4, 2006)

If an 8 string really is coming out, i might have to sell my 7 string or my RG to get it. I'd love an 8 string for the right price.


----------



## Mark. A (Dec 4, 2006)

AN 8 STRING :O

If it's any good I'll have to get it, but if not, ONI here I come


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 4, 2006)

it probably wont be cheap - I'm guessing probably over $2000


----------



## skinhead (Dec 4, 2006)

I want to get that 8, but maybe it will be so expensive.

I want to get the old K7 and i can't so the Ibanez 8 have to wait (1 or 2 years) but i a win the lotherie i can buy it


----------



## Scott (Dec 4, 2006)

I doubt the 8 will be around for 1 or 2 years


----------



## AVH (Dec 4, 2006)

No idea what it'll cost yet, but I'm guessing about 17-1800. 
I'm thinking that besides being fun to play, it's a first-run model of a brand new genre/type of guitar, a future collectable - I almost guarantee it. 
Regardless of price, I know I'm buying one. 



Scott said:


> I doubt the 8 will be around for 1 or 2 years


 
You could very well be right. That's why I just said that about the collectability of it. It'll come out, make a huge fuss for a while, and then peter off...I don't see it getting as popular as the 7. But Ibanez is one of the few companies that will take risky moves to keep cutting edge on the mass-commercial end of things, I think.


----------



## Nik (Dec 4, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> But Ibanez is one of the few companies that will take risky moves to keep cutting edge on the mass-commercial end of things, I think.



Because Ibanez take such risks with all of their new cutting-edge body-shapes and color options  

I think the days when Ibanez were that way are long gone, although I do see them making an 8 simply because bands that use them are becoming popular and they want to test waters and see if they can pull off the same moves they pulled off when they introduced the 7.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2006)

There goes all my future savings :/


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 4, 2006)

I never thought I'd say this, but if Ibanez does introduce an RG8, I think I would really want that. I never cared about 8-strings or Meshuggah, but I think that would be really fun to mess around with. I'd prefer one with an ebony fretboard like Meshuggahs ones though. Ebony would really help keep the low F snappy and present.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2006)

Im just thinking about the wicked ass death metal break down riffs i could write with that 8th string... *shudder* Shreddin around with blasts on the upper 6 or 7, then kick it down into mass genocide mode with that F...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 5, 2006)

A green K7 eh, sounds cool.

Allen, any news on the scale length of that 8?


----------



## Jeff (Dec 5, 2006)

An MIJ Prestige level RG8? Dude, that's gonna be super expensive. But I bet really cool.


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2006)

Jeff said:


> An MIJ Prestige level RG8? Dude, that's gonna be super expensive. But I bet really cool.



 

Don't think I'd ever be able to buy one.


----------



## Nik (Dec 5, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> A green K7 eh, sounds cool.
> 
> Allen, any news on the scale length of that 8?



30"

That, combined with the $2000-ish price is probably gonna keep me from getting one.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 5, 2006)

I reckon I'll start saving now 

Seriously, an RG8 with maple board, EMGs, and an EDGE8, 

*inserthilariousimageofvolcanicexplosionsignifyingorgasm*


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm gonna have to sell off some of my gear. An s7 and a ibby 8? Hel yeah..!


----------



## that guy (Dec 5, 2006)

what about an S8 from ibby?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll probably start saving. I'd love to see this green K7.


----------



## nikt (Dec 5, 2006)

that guy said:


> what about an S8 from ibby?



cool looking but it would have big problems with balance with 30' scale!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 5, 2006)

They finally release stuff that I've been wanting for so long, but fuck did they have to do it all at once?

Looks like I'm getting a green or black K7 and then in August I'm getting an 8 String.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Dec 5, 2006)

My first eight string...

I'm getting Bamby eyes!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 5, 2006)

nikt said:


> cool looking but it would have big problems with balance with 30' scale!!



I think any body would have trouble with a 30 foot scale.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 5, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I think any body would have trouble with a 30 foot scale.



*Drew-pwned!!!









*Drew-pwning someone means correcting a punctuation, spelling, or other grammatical error.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 5, 2006)

I got you on the Drew-pwning.

Anyway, just imagine a guitar with a 30 foot scale. That shit would be insane.


----------



## Drew (Dec 5, 2006)

Jeff said:


> *Drew-pwning someone means correcting a punctuation, spelling, or other grammatical error.



 Sorry, language is the one thing I'm anal about.


----------



## Leon (Dec 5, 2006)

Drew said:


> Sorry, language is the one thing I'm anal about.



it's aight 

[action=Leon]is the same way with pseudoscience / bad math.[/action]


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I think any body would have trouble with a 30 foot scale.



Where would you get strings that long?


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 5, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Where would you get strings that long?



Live near a suspension bridge?


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Live near a suspension bridge?



Maybe steal some power lines. So, a few people would be without power. It'd be worth it.


----------



## Nats (Dec 5, 2006)

so since the new s7 is gonna be indo-made and have the same stock pickups as the AX, does that mean it'll be under $500?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm actually a little more concerned with how you would play the damn thing much less how you'd play suspension bridge strings.


----------



## Drew (Dec 5, 2006)

Nats said:


> so since the new s7 is gonna be indo-made and have the same stock pickups as the AX, does that mean it'll be under $500?



My guess is $599-649 street.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 5, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Live near a suspension bridge?



Actually with a scale that long, if you wanted to tune it standard, you would need like 0.0000001 gauge strings  It would take a team of people to play it, several people running around fretting, and 1, maybe 2 people picking. If you broke a string you'd be fucked too, it would probably cut people in half. I want one.


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Actually with a scale that long, if you wanted to tune it standard, you would need like 0.0000001 gauge strings  It would take a team of people to play it, several people running around fretting, and 1, maybe 2 people picking. If you broke a string you'd be fucked too, it would probably cut people in half. I want one.



Count me in.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 5, 2006)

Drew said:


> My guess is $599-649 street.



Damn, that puts it on the outer edge of "buy it to fuck around with the trem" range. That's a lot of scratch for an Indonesian guitar...


----------



## Drew (Dec 5, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Damn, that puts it on the outer edge of "buy it to fuck around with the trem" range. That's a lot of scratch for an Indonesian guitar...



I will say that my guess here is completely uneducated.  The S-series seems to go for a bit more than their RG counterparts, though, so I doubt we'll see it sub-500. I could be absolutely dead wrong, though. 

Though, didn't someone see one with a price in JPY somewhere?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 5, 2006)

It's 78,700 yen a Ikebe, which is roughly $685. If it's that much and made in Indonesia Ibanez can kiss my ass.


----------



## Drew (Dec 5, 2006)

technomancer said:


> It's 78,700 yen a Ikebe, which is roughly $685. If it's that much and made in Indonesia Ibanez can kiss my ass.



Play it first - People said the same thing about Japanese guitars 15 years ago and Korean 5. If the thing smokes, then it's a good guitar no matter where it's from.


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2006)

technomancer said:


> It's 78,700 yen a Ikebe, which is roughly $685. If it's that much and made in Indonesia Ibanez can kiss my ass.



Hmmm. Maybe I could afford it.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 5, 2006)

Drew said:


> Play it first - People said the same thing about Japanese guitars 15 years ago and Korean 5. If the thing smokes, then it's a good guitar no matter where it's from.





I like my korean Washburn, that's for sure!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 5, 2006)

Drew said:


> Play it first - People said the same thing about Japanese guitars 15 years ago and Korean 5. If the thing smokes, then it's a good guitar no matter where it's from.



I'm judging by the quality of the RG7321s coming out of that factory this year. They're nice after a fret job and hardware replacement. If the new S is a comparable quality level to that they're freaking insane. Also, the odds of a GC getting one of these in is pretty damn slim, so it's unlikely I'll get to play one.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 5, 2006)

where does it state the new S will be indonesian??? I thought it'd be korean...


----------



## Scott (Dec 5, 2006)

We're going on the fact that models with a "3" as the second digit are Indonesian made.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 5, 2006)

Hold on to your hats there people! Whoever received confirmation that the S-7320 is made in Indonesia? I've only heard "suspected" and "maybe" - hell, even Ikebe doesn't know where it's made yet! Personally, I'm guessing it'll be made in Korea _together with all the other S-Series guitars_ and that the *3* in S-7*3*20 is only there to distinguish it from the 400 and 500 series (which are 6-string). Moreover, I think it highly unlikely that Ibanez will _ever_ release an 8-string (even if it would be cool) - I simply don't believe there's a real market for it.

But then again, if anyone has any kind of *solid* information (i.e. not speculations and guesswork) _please_ let your voice be heard!


Scott said:


> We're going on the fact that models with a "3" as the second digit are Indonesian made.


As far as I know, the RGA321 is very much made in Japan, wheras the RG321 is very much made in Indonesia... Moreover, back in the good old days, a 4** S-Series would be made in Japan whilst the regular 6-string RG 4** series was made in Korea... Oh, and the RG7420 was made in Japan as well. Don't _ever_ speak of "Ibanez" and "logic" in the same sentence 


Cheers

Eske


----------



## Scott (Dec 5, 2006)

Dendroaspis works for a music store in Canada, so he _knows_ that the 8 string is being released, and when it will be available.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 5, 2006)

Scott said:


> Dendroaspis works for a music store in Canada, so he _knows_ that the 8 string is being released, and when it will be available.


Cool! That's all I wanted to know... though I won't personally be getting the 8, I think it's way cool that it'll be out there. Still waiting for concrete info on the S-7320 - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll be Korean... I've had too many bad experiences with Indonesian guitars, to consider one.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## nyck (Dec 5, 2006)

...Has anyone ever even seen a Indonesian S series?


----------



## XiXora (Dec 5, 2006)

only in nightmares


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 5, 2006)

My Indonesian VB-200 is pretty awesome, so don't discount Indonesian guitars as being bad.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 5, 2006)

nyck said:


> ...Has anyone ever even seen a Indonesian S series?


No, Ibanez is yet to build an Indonesian S-Series (the S-7320 would be the first, if the pessimists are right).

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2006)

XiXora said:


> only in nightmares



 Clever.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 6, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Hold on to your hats there people! Whoever received confirmation that the S-7320 is made in Indonesia?


 
*cough*



Dendroaspis said:


> The new Indo-made S7320BK will be available in Mar 07.


----------



## Naren (Dec 6, 2006)

That guitar should be out over here sometime this month. As far as I know, it could be out already.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 6, 2006)

If you see one, play it and tell us what it's like please.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 6, 2006)

and take pics if you have a camera handy. You know we would all <3 you for that


----------



## Pablo (Dec 7, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> *cough*



Bless you! 


Dendroaspis said:


> I believe any x3xx axe is made in Indo for awhile now. I could be wrong, but I don't think so.
> I also got a few other cool new release tidbits as well, heh, heh.


Still, Dendroaspis hasn't received information that it'll be built in Indonesia - only when it will be available - the info is based on the _asumption_ that guitars with the model number **3*** are made in Indonesia. As I wrote, even Ikebe (which I suspect is closer to the source than a store in Canada) don't know where it will be built.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Naren (Dec 7, 2006)

Ryan said:


> and take pics if you have a camera handy. You know we would all <3 you for that



If I run into it. It might not come out until the end of the month when I'm in the states. Either way, I'll probably see it first since it's coming out this month in Japan and in March for the US. If not this month, probably in January.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 7, 2006)

Naren said:


> If I run into it. It might not come out until the end of the month when I'm in the states. Either way, I'll probably see it first since it's coming out this month in Japan and in March for the US. If not this month, probably in January.


Are you planning on taking one home with you?


----------



## Naren (Dec 7, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Are you planning on taking one home with you?



You mean to my parents' house in the US? If that's what you mean, no, that'd be a bother, lugging it all over to the US and then back to Japan. If I did buy one, I'd just leave it at my apartment which I plan to do with my RG1527 and my Les Paul. But right now I don't have the cash to buy the new S. I'm satisfied with my 1527 anyway.

I have a pretty good camera on my cell phone (I just bought this cell phone in October) and I could probably take some good pictures of it if I run into it somewhere.


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2006)

Naren said:


> You mean to my parents' house in the US? If that's what you mean, no, that'd be a bother, lugging it all over to the US and then back to Japan. If I did buy one, I'd just leave it at my apartment which I plan to do with my RG1527 and my Les Paul. But right now I don't have the cash to buy the new S. I'm satisfied with my 1527 anyway.
> 
> I have a pretty good camera on my cell phone (I just bought this cell phone in October) and I could probably take some good pictures of it if I run into it somewhere.



Sweet.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats what im talkin about!


----------



## foreverflyinghigh (Dec 15, 2006)

i dont kno if yall have a link but here's one http://www.ibanez.co.jp/japan/products/eg/page/S7320_BK.html


----------



## Nipples (Dec 15, 2006)

The more pics I see, the more fragile the thing looks.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 15, 2006)

Putting just a 3-wat switch in it is weak. A 5 way would be better,


----------



## Adam (Dec 15, 2006)

Found some pics of the new S and 2 J.customs at "LOUD PARK 06"










I prefer the one with EMG's though


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2006)

Adam said:


> Found some pics of the new S and 2 J.customs at "LOUD PARK 06"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EMGs, please.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2006)

Adam said:


> Found some pics of the new S and 2 J.customs at "LOUD PARK 06"



Cool!
Are the pictures bigger on the webpage? Link?
(wanna see the one without the emg's)


----------



## Adam (Dec 15, 2006)

playstopause said:


> Cool!
> Are the pictures bigger on the webpage? Link?
> (wanna see the one without the emg's)



Heres the link, but the pics arent any bigger
http://www.ibanez.co.jp/japan/news/show/LoudPark06/report.html


----------



## foreverflyinghigh (Dec 15, 2006)

these are the j customs 7's http://www.ibanez.co.jp/japan/products/eg/pict_big/RG8327_BBK_00_01.jpg and http://www.ibanez.co.jp/japan/products/eg/pict_big/RG8427F_BX_00_01.jpg


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2006)

^

Thanks for the quick link.
+ Thanks Adam.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 16, 2006)

Nipples said:


> The more pics I see, the more fragile the thing looks.


I'm not quite sure what you mean... Which part looks fragile to you? IMHO the ZR-trem looks much more sturdy than the Edge Pro.

Actually, I'm increasingly enthusiastic about the S-7 - I'm positive it'll be Korean... and I just got a great price quote on a guitar refinish (it won't stay black for long in my posession)  

Unless I try it and hate it, I'll be taking one home with me from Japan in a couple of months time.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Naren (Dec 16, 2006)

Ooh, it's mahogany too.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 16, 2006)

Yup... and I sense a dual PAF7 setup might be just what the doctor ordered. I think mine will end up sparkle green with zebra PUs... Christ - I'm modding the thing before even buying it


----------



## Jeff (Dec 16, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean... Which part looks fragile to you? IMHO the ZR-trem looks much more sturdy than the Edge Pro.
> 
> Actually, I'm increasingly enthusiastic about the S-7 - I'm positive it'll be Korean... and I just got a great price quote on a guitar refinish (it won't stay black for long in my posession)
> 
> ...



If it's not MIK, than I'll have zero interest. I don't see how you could be positive it's MIK....there's nothing indicating that it would be.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 16, 2006)

^  What makes him so certain?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 16, 2006)

If i had to guess, the price. Maybe the midpriced Ibbys are Korean instead of Indo. Wait, then the 1527 wouldnt make sense... i dunno. :shrugs:

Edit: if this is gonna cost almost the same as a 1527, but Ibanez is gonna make it in Indonesia, im gonna have to raise a big eyebrow at them.. They better not be going BC Rich on us..


----------



## Nik (Dec 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> If i had to guess, the price. Maybe the midpriced Ibbys are Korean instead of Indo. Wait, then the 1527 wouldnt make sense... i dunno. :shrugs:
> 
> Edit: if this is gonna cost almost the same as a 1527, but Ibanez is gonna make it in Indonesia, im gonna have to raise a big eyebrow at them.. They better not be going BC Rich on us..



The RG1527 is made in Japan because it's a Prestiege model. It used to be that all prestiege models are made in Japan. I think Ibanez have actually started outsourcing one or two Prestiege models, and there's word that they might do that to the RG1527 as well  I'm glad I got one when I did.

So sad as it may be, if Ibanez are willing to outsource the production of a guitar like the RG1527, I wouldn't be surprised if they really did make the S7 in Indonesia. Sad, but true


----------



## Pablo (Dec 16, 2006)

Yup, I am basing my asumption on price: there is just a 10.000yen (around 85$) price difference in RRP between the S-7320 and the Prestige RG1527... it simply _has_ to be Korean to sell at that price! Oh, and the S-7320 is more expensive than both the two current production non-Prestige S-Series guitars (which are made in Korea) and the new S-670... this all _screams_ Korea to me! Moreover, it would make good sense to have a cheap Indonesian 7, a moderately priced Korean 7 and the increasingly expensive Japanese 7s, as it would pretty much cover the market for 7-string super [email protected]

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Nipples (Dec 16, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean... Which part looks fragile to you? IMHO the ZR-trem looks much more sturdy than the Edge Pro.
> 
> Actually, I'm increasingly enthusiastic about the S-7 - I'm positive it'll be Korean... and I just got a great price quote on a guitar refinish (it won't stay black for long in my posession)
> 
> ...



Its based purely on looks. It just looks like if you're gonna pick it up, its going to feel cheap, and looks like it will fall apart.

But Ill agree that the ZR trem is sturdy-er than pretty much any other trem.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 16, 2006)

One argument for the price but the Made in Indonesia tag is that trem - that is (for now) bespoke equipment - the ZR-7 was designed for this _new_ S7 - the old S7420 used the LO-TRS 7 and is probably a fairly hefty outlay. I got the impression that it was more than simply making a bigger baseplate that went into the design of that thing 
Just a thought.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, the trem was allready developed - and it really is just a question of widening the base plate and adding a saddle... That's as close to no development cost as you'll get on a trem.

And... all other ZR equiped guitars are MIK.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2006)

O I dont doubt you


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, I think that mu'fucker has proven his point!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 17, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Yup, I am basing my asumption on price: there is just a 10.000yen (around 85$) price difference in RRP between the S-7320 and the Prestige RG1527... it simply _has_ to be Korean to sell at that price! Oh, and the S-7320 is more expensive than both the two current production non-Prestige S-Series guitars (which are made in Korea) and the new S-670... this all _screams_ Korea to me! Moreover, it would make good sense to have a cheap Indonesian 7, a moderately priced Korean 7 and the increasingly expensive Japanese 7s, as it would pretty much cover the market for 7-string super [email protected]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Eske



Hey man, I hope you're right. I'd have a hard time paying $699 for an Indonesian POS (my opinion after having played numerous MII Ibanez guitars) after I paid $725 brand new for my RG1527, that included the case.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought Dendroapsis had seen sale literature stating it's Indoneasian? I'd love it to be Korean though, my Blackjack is awesome for the money, just a hair off the quality of my Universe.



Pablo said:


> Well, the trem was allready developed - and it really is just a question of widening the base plate and adding a saddle... That's as close to no development cost as you'll get on a trem.


 
The spring system will have had tweaks to account for the extra string, it's a totally different system to any other trem.


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I thought Dendroapsis had seen sale literature stating it's Indoneasian?




No, he was just going on the fact that its a 7*3*20. And all x3xx models that he is aware of are Indonesian made.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry, my mistake. We'll wait and see then.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 18, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> The spring system will have had tweaks to account for the extra string, it's a totally different system to any other trem.


Obviously, some minor changes have been made... but it is by no means a "new" trem - it's an existing trem modded for 7 strings.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## THE VILE (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello there, I&#8217;m new to the forums and so new to seven strings that I don&#8217;t even own one yet. I go to guitar shops a couple times a week and try out sevens, and after trying everything I could get my hands on I really like the RG1527, but I am going to put off buying anything until this new S7 comes out. Being that I have never played an S series 7 string I am completely in the dark as to what neck it has or what it is similar to.
If someone would be so kind as to tell me a little about the neck it would be appreciated.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2006)

THE VILE said:


> Hello there, Im new to the forums and so new to seven strings that I dont even own one yet. I go to guitar shops a couple times a week and try out sevens, and after trying everything I could get my hands on I really like the RG1527, but I am going to put off buying anything until this new S7 comes out. Being that I have never played an S series 7 string I am completely in the dark as to what neck it has or what it is similar to.
> If someone would be so kind as to tell me a little about the neck it would be appreciated.



Since it's a brand new model there is no information available on the neck at. We don't know anymore than you do


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2006)

#1 Welcome 
#2 All of the S7s ive played are thicker than RGs typically. (except the early 90's S5407). So i wouldnt be surprised to see the new S7 to have the same "filled out" neck profile.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 25, 2006)

Great news from Riyo Tsuji (sales rep with Ikebe Gakki):

_Dear Mr. Eske Meldgaard Krogh,

Thank you for your inquiry again.
S-7320 is coming to our shop now.
This is made in Korea.

Thank you,

RIYO-TSUJI / INTERNATIONAL SALES
IKEBE MUSICAL INSTRUMENTS STORE CO.,LTD
72,KANDA SAKUMAGASHI,CHIYODAKU,TOKYO,
101-0026 JAPAN
Phone 81-3-3862-1450
Fax 81-3-3861-6190
E-mail [email protected]_

I absolutely *LOVE* to say I told you so  

Cheers

Eske


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 25, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Great news from Tsuji (sales rep with Ikebe Gakki):
> 
> _Dear Mr. Eske Meldgaard Krogh,
> 
> ...



I believe I said it was made in Korea a long time ago as well.

[action=NegaTiveXero]high-fives[/action]


----------



## Makelele (Dec 25, 2006)

Great.


----------



## AVH (Dec 25, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Great news from Riyo Tsuji (sales rep with Ikebe Gakki):
> I absolutely *LOVE* to say I told you so
> 
> Cheers
> ...


 

Good work man!


----------



## DangerousTacos (Dec 25, 2006)

Good 'nuff for me. At least it isn't Indonesian!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh word. That settles that then.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 25, 2006)

Cool, glad they're not Indonesian. Hopefully one of the two Guitar Centers near me will get on in so I can try it out


----------



## nyck (Dec 25, 2006)

SWeet Sweeeet!! Korean stuff nowadays is pretty nice stuff.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 26, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Great news from Riyo Tsuji (sales rep with Ikebe Gakki):
> 
> _Dear Mr. Eske Meldgaard Krogh,
> 
> ...



It'd be nice if they could just switch all MII stuff back to Korea.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Great news from Riyo Tsuji (sales rep with Ikebe Gakki):
> 
> _Dear Mr. Eske Meldgaard Krogh,
> 
> ...



Cool info. Although i've always been a fan of MIJ Ibanezes, the Korean made guitars are getting better.


----------



## Makelele (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.thomann.de/de/ibanez_s7320_bk.htm

715 &#8364;- not too bad.

The V-blade and Xiphos look cool too.


http://www.thomann.de/de/ibanez_vbt700_bk.htm

http://www.thomann.de/de/ibanez_xpt700_rch.htm


----------



## Naren (Dec 28, 2006)

That is good to hear that it's not Indonesia. Sure, it'd be better if it was in Japan, but for that price with a ZR trem 'n' all, I wouldn't expect it to be made in Japan. Korea's quality has been pretty good recently, too.


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2006)

Makelele said:


> http://www.thomann.de/de/ibanez_s7320_bk.htm
> 
> 715 - not too bad.
> 
> ...



Holy shit! Ibanez is finally turning the corner.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Dec 28, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Holy shit! Ibanez is finally turning the corner.



i know! so are these out in the us or do we have to wait longer or are they not coming here?


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 28, 2006)

Makelele said:


> http://www.thomann.de/de/ibanez_s7320_bk.htm
> 
> 715 - not too bad.
> 
> ...



wow, holy crap  that last one in a 7 and i may have perswaded the other guitarist to get a seven, nice stuff


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 28, 2006)

WHOA! Chameleon paint on the xiphos...crazy, does that say the V has active Dimarzio pickups? weird.


----------



## Makelele (Dec 28, 2006)

I've never heard of Dimarzio Diactivators.


----------



## cvinos (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's a translation of the facts about the S7320-BK presented in mostly German at thoman.de linked above:

mahogany body
3 piece maple neck
rosewood fingerboard
22 jumbo frets
ZR tremolo
2 humbucker (AH1-7 and AH2-7)
including gigbag and belt
price: 715 &#8364; that's about 940 US dollars (a European price)


----------



## Pablo (Dec 29, 2006)

The S-7320 is now in stock at ikebe-gakki at 78.700 JPY excl. tax (the price you'll pay when exporting the item).
Here's on of their pics of the thing - they are very dark, though:


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 29, 2006)

schwing! now what to get? do i need both the new K7 and this? i may just have to purswade myself that i do


----------



## Pablo (Dec 29, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> schwing! now what to get? do i need both the new K7 and this? i may just have to purswade myself that i do


Well, you already have a K7, don'tcha? Well, then again, I _do_ have an S bias


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 29, 2006)

true, but it is so damned nice  mabye i should just collect them like people do with UV's


----------



## cvinos (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks sexy! I cant wait to play one.


----------



## jforsythe (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm gonna order one of these as soon as they become available around here; my first S7. I doubt I'll keep the stock pickups though. What replacement passive pickups have you guys found to work well with the S7's?


----------



## skinhead (Dec 31, 2006)

^ look on the pickup section,

But the "best" for that guitar, probbably, the Seymour Duncan Invader or Jazz.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 31, 2006)

jforsythe said:


> I'm gonna order one of these as soon as they become available around here; my first S7. I doubt I'll keep the stock pickups though. What replacement passive pickups have you guys found to work well with the S7's?



Dimarzio D-Sonic 7 bridge and Air Norton 7 neck, but check the threads in the pickup section for pickups for a mahogany bodied guitar.


----------



## DangerousTacos (Jan 3, 2007)

Can't wait to slap EMG's in this SOB!


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm tired of looking at pictures; I just want to touch it. I'll even be a gentleman and give it a little warm up before the thrashing commences.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2007)

THE VILE said:


> I'm tired of looking at pictures; I just want to touch it. I'll even be gentleman and give it a little warm up before the thrashing commences.



 how nice. are ya gonna take it out to dinner and a movie first?

I'd just ravage it like the beast it is!

(once more, we need a grimey seadog-pirate smiley)


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 3, 2007)

Ryan said:


> how nice. are ya gonna take it out to dinner and a movie first?
> 
> I'd just ravage it like the beast it is!
> 
> (once more, we need a grimey seadog-pirate smiley)



Usually I would say foreplay is unnecessary when money is involved, but when she has a name like S7320 I am inspired to act classy for the first 5-10 minutes. I wish she was Japanese but Korean will do the trick.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 4, 2007)

Hrmm, well i have a 6 year old Korean which i show no respect when i have my way with it... wait..


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 4, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Hrmm, well i have a 6 year old Korean which i show no respect when i have my way with it... wait..



Hilarious,


----------



## DangerousTacos (Jan 4, 2007)

I always wanted to try an Asian....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2007)

I was thinking of this earlier about the S7......It's not a very good deal, the more I think about it. 

$699 for the guitar, $150 give or take for the upgraded pups, and $100 for a decent case. That's $850. 

You can get a brand new Carvin with a trem for less than that, and I'd argue that the quality will be better on the Carvin. 

I dunno, I just think that if they're gonna be asking $699 for it, it'll be too much.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm tempted to import one from Ikebe. I've got a pair of EMG's that I picked up for an absolute steal on Ebay (£80 the pair used instead of £260 the pair new) looking for a home.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it'll be less than 699$ - seing as it costs 715&#8364; when bought through Germany based store Thomann. For a comparison: the 1527 costs 888&#8364; from Thoman and 749$ from music123.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Ryan (Jan 4, 2007)

So then...

715&#8364;/X = 888&#8364;/$749

715(749) = 888(X)

888X = 535535

535535/888

X = $603.07 (or shall we say S equals )


----------



## Nik (Jan 4, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I've got a pair of EMG's that I picked up for an absolute steal on Ebay (£80 the pair used instead of £260 the pair new) looking for a home.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 4, 2007)

^ LOL nice effort.

but WRONG none the less ;D


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nik said:


>


 
Thanks


----------



## Bassies7string (Jan 5, 2007)

Yesss, put my order in yesterday Should be here mid February Apparantly there is a shipment due then that contains the first delivery for Europe. Got a sweet deal on it to I have two blazes waiting for it.... My year starts good


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2007)

Ryan said:


> So then...
> 
> 715/X = 888/$749
> 
> ...



If it's $599, then maybe. It just sucks because you automatically have to tack on new pickups and a case. At least with a Schecter Blackjack, you already get good pickups, and then you just have to get a case. of course it's fixed and not a trem, but that's an irrelevant factor to me, as I am not a huge trem user.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thormann are selling it with a gig bag, so maybe Ibanez are starting to include those with some guitars?


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 5, 2007)

Right now for me it&#8217;s between the S7 and an RG1527, of course I have yet to play the S7 so I&#8217;m leaning toward the 1527. It&#8217;s sad but the fact that Prestige cases are so sweet (and included) might play a factor also.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2007)

Jeff said:


> If it's $599, then maybe. It just sucks because you automatically have to tack on new pickups and a case. At least with a Schecter Blackjack, you already get good pickups, and then you just have to get a case. of course it's fixed and not a trem, but that's an irrelevant factor to me, as I am not a huge trem user.



I still have a musicians friend catalogue with the RG7620BK "featured" at $969  $599 for a brand new tremmed, mahonagny guitar (ZR7 none the less) isnt so bad. Its less than the 1527 which everyone and their mom bought for almost the same features. We'll see if the build quality makes the $150 difference.


----------



## Crescent2k6 (Jan 6, 2007)

I personally don't like it. And it doesn't have ALL the features of the 1527, if you look closely you'll see it only has 22 frets. Even if the 1527 does cost more (I don't see how you got $607 out of 715 euros), I think I'd prefer that over this one. 


(waits to be killed )


----------



## nyck (Jan 6, 2007)

Crescent2k6 said:


> I personally don't like it. And it doesn't have ALL the features of the 1527, if you look closely you'll see it only has 22 frets. Even if the 1527 does cost more (I don't see how you got $607 out of 715 euros), I think I'd prefer that over this one.
> 
> 
> (waits to be killed )


The body on the S series is so freakin comfortable you won't believe. It's like a glove that contours to your body.


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 6, 2007)

Crescent2k6 said:


> I personally don't like it. And it doesn't have ALL the features of the 1527, if you look closely you'll see it only has 22 frets. Even if the 1527 does cost more (I don't see how you got $607 out of 715 euros), I think I'd prefer that over this one.
> 
> 
> (waits to be killed )



How dare you It's understandable you must not like awesome stuff.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 7, 2007)

Crescent2k6 said:


> I personally don't like it. And it doesn't have ALL the features of the 1527, if you look closely you'll see it only has 22 frets. Even if the 1527 does cost more (I don't see how you got $607 out of 715 euros), I think I'd prefer that over this one.
> 
> 
> (waits to be killed )


It's quite fine that you don't like the S-Series... that'll leave more for the rest of us . However, even if you don't like it, most people think the S-Series is an amazing design... both aesthetically and ergonomically. I much prefer the S to the RG to be quite honest - and whether you believe it or not, 24 frets isn't _better_ than 22 (throw a neck single coil at your RG and try comparing it to a Strat...), it's just an option.

The new S-Series is fitted with (what I believe to be) Ibanez' best trem design _ever_ - it's simply so clever, smooth, stable and comfortable that I can't believe the RG people haven't begged for it ages ago - IMHO the Edge Pro doesn't even compare!

The one important pro that the RG has, is the Japanese "Prestige" label - but as people who have followed Korean guitars over the last few years will know, the Koreans have caught up considerably with Japanese building standards.

The US sales price for the S7320 wasn't found by conversion, but by factoring in the difference in sales price between the US and the EU (very basic though, as only the price for the RG1527 was used as the conversion factor).

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Project2501 (Jan 7, 2007)

Pablo said:


> It's quite fine that you don't like the S-Series... that'll leave more for the rest of us . However, even if you don't like it, most people think the S-Series is an amazing design... both aesthetically and ergonomically. I much prefer the S to the RG to be quite honest - and whether you believe it or not, 24 frets isn't _better_ than 22 (throw a neck single coil at your RG and try comparing it to a Strat...), it's just an option.
> 
> The new S-Series is fitted with (what I believe to be) Ibanez' best trem design _ever_ - it's simply so clever, smooth, stable and comfortable that I can't believe the RG people haven't begged for it ages ago - IMHO the Edge Pro doesn't even compare!
> 
> ...




Very much agreed, but I do worry about the materials used in the Korean models... the strength and durability... but eh maybe I'm paranoid.......


----------



## Jeff (Jan 7, 2007)

Pablo said:


> It's quite fine that you don't like the S-Series... that'll leave more for the rest of us . However, even if you don't like it, most people think the S-Series is an amazing design... both aesthetically and ergonomically. I much prefer the S to the RG to be quite honest - and whether you believe it or not, 24 frets isn't _better_ than 22 (throw a neck single coil at your RG and try comparing it to a Strat...), it's just an option.
> 
> The new S-Series is fitted with (what I believe to be) Ibanez' best trem design _ever_ - it's simply so clever, smooth, stable and comfortable that I can't believe the RG people haven't begged for it ages ago - IMHO the Edge Pro doesn't even compare!
> 
> ...



It's still of my opinion (based on owning several Ibanez guitars over the years, Prestige and not) that an MIJ Prestige is still better than an MIK Ibanez. Maybe not an MIK Schecter, but that's not the same.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeff said:


> It's still of my opinion (based on owning several Ibanez guitars over the years, Prestige and not) that an MIJ Prestige is still better than an MIK Ibanez. Maybe not an MIK Schecter, but that's not the same.



Yes fit and finish is typically a bit better on the Prestige models period, whether Korean or Japanese. Of course you find lemons in all the categories...


----------



## Pablo (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeff said:


> It's still of my opinion (based on owning several Ibanez guitars over the years, Prestige and not) that an MIJ Prestige is still better than an MIK Ibanez. Maybe not an MIK Schecter, but that's not the same.


I absolutely don't disagree with you: Ibanez' MIJ guitars are still better than their MIKs (though I've played some _really_ sweet MIK Prestiges lately), but the MIKs are also less expensive than their Japanese siblings - and I stand by my comment that Korea is getting closer to Japanese quality all the time. In fact, my recent experiences with Korean guitars have been so good that I am in no way worried about the quality of the new S - I'm positive it'll be a great guitar!

Moreover, I'm pretty sure that both Ibanez' and Schecter's Korean guitars are built by Cort, hence, intial build quality should be exactly the same. What might make a difference, however, is the subsequent setup and fine tuning Schecter does on their guitars in the US... but any guitar tech worth his salt should be able to remedy that difference fairly quickly.

That's the great thing about modern technology: it doesn't matter where in the world you place a CNC machine, it'll ALWAYS work with superhuman precision...

Cheers

Eske


----------



## AVH (Jan 7, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Moreover, I'm pretty sure that both Ibanez' and Schecter's Korean guitars are built by Cort, hence, intial build quality should be exactly the same. What might make a difference, however, is the subsequent setup and fine tuning Schecter does on their guitars in the US... but any guitar tech worth his salt should be able to remedy that difference fairly quickly.


 
 100% correct on all counts.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd just love to get hold of one of the ZR7 trems for a custom guitar of my own...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 10, 2007)

Pablo said:


> The new S-Series is fitted with (what I believe to be) Ibanez' best trem design _ever_ - it's simply so clever, smooth, stable and comfortable that I can't believe the RG people haven't begged for it ages ago - IMHO the Edge Pro doesn't even compare!



We have. They only will put it on the S though, they want it to have something that the RG doesn't, to make it more different and marketable.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 11, 2007)

It'll be interesting to see their pricing on the S7 compared to the Apex hardtail. One has craptacular pickups but an awesome trem, and the other has awesome pickups and a hardtail. Both are mahogany though.

To me the Apex is more enticing because I already like the wood/pickups combo, and I'd love a hardtail. Hopefully they're reasonable even though it's a signature.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 11, 2007)

S7320 699Euro's

Apex2 675Euro's


----------



## musicboyy (Jan 11, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> S7320 699Euro's
> 
> Apex2 675Euro's



Huh...going by those prices and the fact that the S7320 is Korean, does that mean that the Apex2_GSF will also be Korean??


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd be highly suprised if it wasn't at that price.


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 11, 2007)

musicboyy said:


> Huh...going by those prices and the fact that the S7320 is Korean, does that mean that the Apex2_GSF will also be Korean??



I thought the Apex2 was going to be at least $200 more than the S7320.
This makes things a little more interesting.


----------



## musicboyy (Jan 11, 2007)

THE VILE said:


> I thought the Apex2 was going to be at least $200 more than the S7320.
> This makes things a little more interesting.



I figured that too...especially since the other Korn signatures are well over a grand.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 11, 2007)

Those are Thormann's sale prices, not list prices remember.


----------



## musicboyy (Jan 11, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Those are Thormann's sale prices, not list prices remember.



Oh, I know. Like I said, I was just going by those prices... Guess we'll just have to see when they come out.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 11, 2007)

Sold. I'd much rather have the Apex, MIK or not. As long as it's not MII, I'd rather have that than the S7.


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 11, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Those are Thormann's sale prices, not list prices remember.



Noted


----------



## Nats (Jan 11, 2007)

THE VILE said:


> I thought the Apex2 was going to be at least $200 more than the S7320.
> This makes things a little more interesting.



very intersting indeed. the wait is freaking killing me


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 11, 2007)

Nats said:


> very intersting indeed. the wait is freaking killing me



It's killing me almost as much as my last credit card bill. 
FUCKING HOLIDAYS


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 11, 2007)

They have the new S7 and the Apex Hardtail at this other German store too.
http://www.musik-schmidt.de/osc-schmidt/catalog/index.php?cPath=1_39_1453

If i go for either of the Apex models it'll be the hardtail for sure. I just can't be owning a guitar with an EP7 on it,and i'm not really keen on the leather-look finish either.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 11, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> They have the new S7 and the Apex Hardtail at this other German store too.
> http://www.musik-schmidt.de/osc-schmidt/catalog/index.php?cPath=1_39_1453
> 
> If i go for either of the Apex models it'll be the hardtail for sure. I just can't be owning a guitar with an EP7 on it,and i'm not really keen on the leather-look finish either.



The EP7 is okay, and probably better with the locking stud mod, but I blocked mine anyway. I really don't use it that often. The only reason I was interested in the S7 was because I had played a S520 before ad really dug the ZR. 

But I am still primarily a hardtail sort of guy.


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 11, 2007)

If the new S had an Edge or pretty much any other trem I wouldnt be nearly as exited.


----------



## DangerousTacos (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't decide between the Apex2, the S7, or just to get a custom Tele7 made from that Christopher Woods guy that everyone here has been talking about as of late.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 11, 2007)

DangerousTacos said:


> I can't decide between the Apex2, the S7, or just to get a custom Tele7 made from that Christopher Woods guy that everyone here has been talking about as of late.



Go for the guitar from Chris. A guy that works at the local GC has one of the Passion & Warfare painted ones and Chris does fantastic work


----------



## Bassies7string (Jan 12, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Those are Thormann's sale prices, not list prices remember.



As confirmt by the importcompany for Ibanez in the Netherlands, the list price for the S7320 is 799 EUR. Apparently thomann (germany) will sell it at 699. The first pricequote from them stated 715. Maybe they will go even lower in a few months? There is room for it, i got mine (still on order, due to arrive mid February) for 640 EUR, but I use to work in the guitar shop that sells it to me. Just that you know that there is a big overhead on this price.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 12, 2007)

There always is. My mate used to work for a guitar shop and they used to have around a 100% mark up on the price they paid AFTER discounts from list price.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2007)

Rich over at Glensite said that the Apex 2 (GSF hardtail) is streeting for 7 bills. Count me the fuck in. My parents already donated $250 for it.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 12, 2007)

Pretty sweet Jeff. Pictures, of course


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Rich over at Glensite said that the Apex 2 (GSF hardtail) is streeting for 7 bills. Count me the fuck in. My parents already donated $250 for it.



Hells yeah. My goal of getting that guitar soon keeps getting closer and closer to being met.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Pretty sweet Jeff. Pictures, of course



Yeah, totally. I can't wait until the spring when I can take family photos outside.


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm out of the loop a little.. Any set pricing for the S7.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> I'm out of the loop a little.. Any set pricing for the S7.



5 dolla.


----------



## Black Watch (Jan 12, 2007)

naf - 5 dolla?

I herd tree fiddy!


----------



## AXEMASTER (Jan 12, 2007)

two fity and jaw breaker


----------



## Nats (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Rich over at Glensite said that the Apex 2 (GSF hardtail) is streeting for 7 bills. Count me the fuck in. My parents already donated $250 for it.



that just about settles it for me too


----------



## Ror3h (Jan 13, 2007)

Black Watch said:


> naf - 5 dolla?
> 
> I herd tree fiddy!



God damn loch ness monsta!!
I aint givin you no tree fiddy!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 13, 2007)

In all seriousness, I think the S7 will be around the same price as the Apex2, give or take. It's all what your looking for, be hardtail/trem and pickups. Obviously you can swap pickups on the S7, but that's more dough.


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 13, 2007)

The S7 is for sale at just over 700 Euros and the Apex2 is just under.

You're looking at around $900 straight Euro to $ conversion but then U.S. prices are usually lower than Europe so it's gonna be more like $750 (ish),probably.

It's all guesswork until they actually appear in the U.S.

Wouldn't it be insane if they were European only models.


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 13, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> The S7 is for sale at just over 700 Euros and the Apex2 is just under.
> 
> You're looking at around $900 straight Euro to $ conversion but then U.S. prices are usually lower than Europe so it's gonna be more like $750 (ish),probably.
> 
> ...



Yes it would be insane, I would become mentally ill.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 13, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> The S7 is for sale at just over 700 Euros and the Apex2 is just under.
> 
> You're looking at around $900 straight Euro to $ conversion but then U.S. prices are usually lower than Europe so it's gonna be more like $750 (ish),probably.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but if it was, I'd just get the Blackjack. No biggie.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 13, 2007)

There's only ONE problem with the S7320.....it's a 25.5" scale....BUT.....*B*U*T*.......it only has 22 frets. The strings will feel loose on it, guaranteed....and muting on the ZR bridge with loose strings = sloppy sound. Same reason I won't buy the S520EX. 

SO...I plan on buying the guitar, but I also plan on replacing the neck with a 24 fret version. It will have better response, I think.


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 13, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> There's only ONE problem with the S7320.....it's a 25.5" scale....BUT.....*B*U*T*.......it only has 22 frets. The strings will feel loose on it, guaranteed....and muting on the ZR bridge with loose strings = sloppy sound. Same reason I won't buy the S520EX.
> 
> SO...I plan on buying the guitar, but I also plan on replacing the neck with a 24 fret version. It will have better response, I think.


String tension and feel is NOT affected by how many frets you have whatsoever. A 22 fret 25.5" scale neck will have the exact same tension and exact same feel as a 25.5" scale 24 fret neck, all other factors being equal. The only thing that's different with a 22 fret neck is the tone from the neck pickup because it is in a slightly different spot.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 13, 2007)

tension and palm muting will be fine. Shouldn't be any better/worse than any other trem equipt 25.5" 7-string.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 13, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> There's only ONE problem with the S7320.....it's a 25.5" scale....BUT.....*B*U*T*.......it only has 22 frets. The strings will feel loose on it, guaranteed....and muting on the ZR bridge with loose strings = sloppy sound. Same reason I won't buy the S520EX.
> 
> SO...I plan on buying the guitar, but I also plan on replacing the neck with a 24 fret version. It will have better response, I think.


Uh... I think you got something terribly wrong there mate. I really don't think you know what scale length means - scale length and tension have nothing to do with the number of frets on an instrument. 

A 2 fret and a 36 fret 25,5" guitar will have the exact same tension (if stringed with the same strings and tuned to the same pitch), there is no secret "extra-fret-voodoo"... it's just maths.

Cheers

Eske

P.s.: the only way you'd increase tension by adding two frets, is if you decide to extend the scale length to 28 5/8" (adding two extra low frets in the process) - but that would require a custom built neck... someone on this forum actually did that to an S7420... can't seem to remember who, though.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 15, 2007)

It is sad, but having waited so eagerly for allof this, i still find the S7420FMTW a much more desirable guitar, even if it is twice the price. Hell, i'd happily pay ~£4/500 (thats almost $1000 

And yes, Ryan, I _am_ looking at you....


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> It is sad, but having waited so eagerly for allof this, i still find the S7420FMTW a much more desirable guitar, even if it is twice the price. Hell, i'd happily pay ~£4/500 (thats almost $1000
> 
> And yes, Ryan, I _am_ looking at you....



isnt Zimbloth selling one still?

Edit: yep


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 15, 2007)

Pablo said:


> P.s.: the only way you'd increase tension by adding two frets, is if you decide to extend the scale length to 28 5/8" (adding two extra low frets in the process) - but that would require a custom built neck... someone on this forum actually did that to an S7420... can't seem to remember who, though.


 
That'd be Urklvt, the madman having the 10 string built.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Hell, i'd happily pay ~£4/500 (thats almost $1000
> 
> And yes, Ryan, I _am_ looking at you....



 
I think this one's a keeper.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 16, 2007)

_Dye_-amm!


----------



## f22 (Jan 18, 2007)

Some nice pics of it here:

http://www.musik-schmidt.de/osc-schmidt/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=20800


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 18, 2007)

So it is definately Korean built then!


----------



## Durero (Jan 18, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Uh... I think you got something terribly wrong there mate. I really don't think you know what scale length means - scale length and tension have nothing to do with the number of frets on an instrument.
> 
> A 2 fret and a 36 fret 25,5" guitar will have the exact same tension (if stringed with the same strings and tuned to the same pitch), there is no secret "extra-fret-voodoo"... it's just maths.
> 
> ...


Absolutely correct - the number of frets has nothing to do with scale length or tension. It was urklvt who had the extended neck put on his S7.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 18, 2007)

that ZR7 looks badass!


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 18, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> So it is definately Korean built then!



Pretty sure it says "Made In Korea"







ninja edit, wtf am i smoking i though you said indo built at first


----------



## Project2501 (Jan 18, 2007)

f22 said:


> Some nice pics of it here:
> 
> http://www.musik-schmidt.de/osc-schmidt/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=20800



A little pedestrian, but it's cool to see it.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 20, 2007)

Project2501 said:


> A little pedestrian, but it's cool to see it.


Yup, it's a real shame about the plain Jane finish... A blind man could have been more creative using his cane alone. It _will_ be mod city when I get mine. I'll be stripping it and depending on the state of the mahogany (and my mood), I'll either be oiling it or refinishing it in some hue of green...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 20, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Yup, it's a real shame about the plain Jane finish... A blind man could have been more creative using his cane alone. It _will_ be mod city when I get mine. I'll be stripping it and depending on the state of the mahogany (and my mood), I'll either be oiling it or refinishing it in some hue of green...



I decided im not gonna paint it neon yellow like i originally planned, but replace the logo and make all hardware neon green like a UV7BK. \m/


----------



## Pablo (Jan 20, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I decided im not gonna paint it neon yellow like i originally planned, but replace the logo and make all hardware neon green like a UV7BK. \m/


Hmm... that's not a bad option either! I'm already thinking about PUs... I really like my current setup (consisting of a Blaze Neck and a PAF7) and am debating whether to go that route again or to go bonkers and try the De-Activators (which also come in green...).


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 20, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Hmm... that's not a bad option either!



It'll be fun, cause im gonna try to do the dots green as well.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 20, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2007)

How does one go about getting those dots out of the neck? Do you have to drill them out?


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 21, 2007)

Ryan said:


> How does one go about getting those dots out of the neck? Do you have to drill them out?



I believe you need the services of a guild-trained magician, or Ive heard that most wizards moonlight as luthiers.


----------



## Project2501 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ryan said:


> How does one go about getting those dots out of the neck? Do you have to drill them out?



I think this is how!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nah, you do it like this guy:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2007)

KAALIIMAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Pablo (Jan 21, 2007)

Just shy of black magic, drilling the inlays out is your best option - just don't go too deep!


----------



## AVH (Jan 21, 2007)

It's really done using heat guys. 
Heat 'em up to loosen the glue and pull them out without chipping the board. (which is the hard part)
Clean cavity.
Make matching wood dust/epoxy mix.
Fill cavity.
Sand flat and re-oil f/b.
Camoflaged inlays that give a blank appearance overall. 
You'll see soon....


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 22, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> It's really done using heat guys.
> Heat 'em up to loosen the glue and pull them out without chipping the board. (which is the hard part)
> Clean cavity.
> Make matching wood dust/epoxy mix.
> ...



I wonder which of these steps I would totally botch? 











Probably the first


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 22, 2007)

I think I may sell the C7 and buy one, green Evo 7s, green log...waaait

...good idea, stealing


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 23, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> It's really done using heat guys.
> Heat 'em up to loosen the glue and pull them out without chipping the board. (which is the hard part)
> Clean cavity.
> Make matching wood dust/epoxy mix.
> ...



Which guitar are you doing this to D?

I think you should post a tutorial on the subject 
I plan on doing the same to my 7620 project but i was thinking of filling the holes with rosewood dots to match the grain and then dyeing the board black when i'm finished.
How did you apply the heat and how do you grip the dots to pull 'em?

Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry if this has been posted already but I just saw it.

http://www.samash.com/catalog/showitem.asp?ItemPos=2&TempID=3&DepartmentID=1&STRID=161533&CategorySubID=683&CategoryID=683&BrandID=0&CategorySubPriceRangeID=0&pagesize=10&Method=3&PriceRangeID=0&SortMethod=&SearchPhrase=&Contains=&Search_Type=Department&GroupCode=&categorysubsearch=true


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 27, 2007)

First one i've seen on Ebay 
Some half-decent pics too.It's in Germany!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ibanez-S-7320...ryZ46649QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## budda (Jan 29, 2007)

what does the new S7320 go for?


----------



## jforsythe (Jan 29, 2007)

I put in my order for the S-7320 today at the music store I work at. I should have it in about a week or so. I'll post up some pics when I get it.


----------



## Nats (Jan 29, 2007)

jforsythe said:


> I put in my order for the S-7320 today at the music store I work at. I should have it in about a week or so. I'll post up some pics when I get it.



what part of jersey and how many you getting in?


----------



## DangerousTacos (Jan 29, 2007)

budda said:


> what does the new S7320 go for?



~$900 I believe? Correct me if I am wrong.

I read that it was going to be ~$600, but that one on ebay is the first price I mentioned.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2007)

$1,000,000.00

MUAHAHAHEHEAH






$700 @ www.samash.com


----------



## jforsythe (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm getting it at cost since I'm a manager at the store. Not trying to be a jerk, but I really can't say since I'm paying below MSRP. Even if I told you the store I work at, we are not ordering any more Ibanez' for awhile. Sorry...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 30, 2007)

jforsythe said:


> I'm getting it at cost since I'm a manager at the store. Not trying to be a jerk, but I really can't say since I'm paying below MSRP. Even if I told you the store I work at, we are not ordering any more Ibanez' for awhile. Sorry...



Yeah, reminds me of when i got a UV777BK for10% above dealer cost ;D


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Musician's Friend and theyre accepting orders for the S7320 (eventhough it hasnt been added to the website yet.)

The order # is 512509 and it's $699.


Edit: w00t.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 31, 2007)

"A 7-string dive bomber!"  lmao, they should've called it a stealth bomber or something.


----------



## budda (Jan 31, 2007)

$900$ CAD?

thats a touch more expensive then the C7-FR... hm.


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 31, 2007)

It says in that ad that it has a 5-ply maple/walnut neck but it hasn't.

The necks are plain 3-piece all maple construction.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe this one does


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 31, 2007)

On samash.com it's listed as a 5-piece maple/bubinga Wizard II neck.


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a pic of the back of it showing the neck construction;


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2007)

yah in japan


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmmm if I get this new job I might be buying one of these when I pay off my Thorn..... I love that trem design! To refresh my memory, can the ZR trem be locked in place like a tremol-no would do on a normal trem so you can drop tune it in hardtail mode? Mmmmm....


----------



## Jeff (Feb 1, 2007)

Ryan said:


> yah in japan



No, everywhere. They're not going to make different necks for the same guitar for different parts of the world. Is it so hard to believe that MF and Sam Ash would screw up a description?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 1, 2007)

Yah youre right


----------

